# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Plasma đầu tay, mong cả nhà giúp đỡ

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, cái dự ớn con máy c đểu của em vậy là không kịp phần xác trước tháng 7 òi, mấy hôm nóng quá em chịu không ngồi nạo được, mà từ tháng 7 là em lại phải đi làm thợ vịn chả biết bao giờ mới về ( trước tháng 7 thì lang thang ít hơn tẹo ạ )

Xa nhà mà buổi tối ngồi buồn chả có gì để nghịch, em vẽ cái vai con máy plasma em định làm, cả nhà xem giúp em với ạ.

Vật liệu làm khung em đã có mấy cây sắt hộp, 180x180 dày 12 hay 18 gì đó, dài 3m/ cây nên em làm trục Y dài 3m, X 2m gì đó, vậy hành trình còn lại chắc khoảng 2,4mx 1.6m ạ.

Hai vai Y bắt luôn xuống nền, không di chuyển ạ, còn cái khay để vật liệu lên em chế sau, chắc làm cái ray kéo ra kéo vào chi đó ạ. Mục đích là để khi cắt tôn dày, mọi người cẩu tấm tôn lên lúc đặt xuống bàn máy có nhỡ tay tý thì nó cũng không ảnh hưởng đến khung máy ạ.

Động cơ dùng sì tép lai 86 cho cả 3 trục. Qua hộp số 1:5, chạy thanh răng bánh răng a ( thẳng hay chéo em cũng chưa biết )

Hai block trục Y em để cách nhau 500-600 gì đấy, vai là 2 miếng tôn dày 30, cho thêm 2 cái gân 20ly nữa ạ. Dã tâm của em là X Y cần vuông với nhau, vì một lý do gì đấy mà mô tơ chạy lệch thì nó kẹt không chạy được.

ray thì chắc dùng ray 20 hay 25 cho nó dễ ta rô, bé quá ta rô dễ gãy mũi lém ạ.

Hình thì em gom lại nó như thế này :



Cái hộp chắn bụi em lấy tôn 5 hay 8 rồi gấp, bắt ốc vào Y để nhỡ có rơi cái gì vào thì đỡ hỏng cái ray trượt. Chắn bụi em định dùng loại chun chun kéo ra kéo vào như thế này ạ : 



Em chưa biết lắp cái này như thế nào, tạm thời cứ tính là làm cái cạnh đỡ dưới, đỡ trên đã ạ, lúc lắp vào chắc nhét ở phía đầu vào  :Smile: 

Máy cắt không cần chạy nhanh ạ, vì tôn mỏng nhất là 1,5ly, chỉ cần làm sao nó cắt sai thì em biết để chỉnh lại máy hoặc cắt tấm khác là ổn ạ

Thanks

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Con này sẽ khỏe như trâu ý chứ..
Thiết kế của bác khá ổn, việc lắp mấy cái chắn bụi ấy dễ mà bác lo làm gì  :Wink:

----------

Mr.L, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cái mô tơ có hộp số màu vàng vàng em để phía sau trục X ạ, lệch lệch tẹo

----------

Mr.L

----------


## huyquynhbk

hai block trượt bác Tuấn để xa bao nhiêu vậy? e nghĩ tầm 250-300mm là ổn đó.Do là máy plasma nên e nghĩ bác k cần fai làm thép dầy thế đâu, hai vai hai bên dùng thép dầy 20-25mm thêm gân cứng nữa là ok, trục X chỉ cần dùng loại 8-10mm là ổn đó.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> hai block trượt bác Tuấn để xa bao nhiêu vậy? e nghĩ tầm 250-300mm là ổn đó.Do là máy plasma nên e nghĩ bác k cần fai làm thép dầy thế đâu, hai vai hai bên dùng thép dầy 20-25mm thêm gân cứng nữa là ok, trục X chỉ cần dùng loại 8-10mm là ổn đó.


Hiện 2 block em đang định để 500-600 gì đấy bác ạ. Còn trục X thì sắt này em mua sẵn rồi nên lôi ra dùng thôi ạ.
Em nghịch con máy c để rút kinh nghiệm chế con này. Hiện giờ bọn em vẫn đi cắt laser, khá đắt và tốn công, thời gian vận chuyển, dung sai cần thiết là +- 0,5mm. Đây là vấn đề em ngại nhất nên mới cho cái vai nó rộng chút cho chắc ăn  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

Một vài góp ý bác xem thử có phù hợp với mình khg:
1. Nên dùng Servo, mitsu đời J là tiện nhất, dễ sử dụng, khoảng 20 parameter, giá rẻ dao động khoảng 9-11tr/1bộ 1kw (cái này cần thì e bảo kê).
2. Trục X nên hàn ghép 2 hộp 180 x 180 x 8li. (Có sẵn)
3. TrụcY nên dồn cặp ray về 1 phía (phía này có vít me trục Y luôn), khoảng cách giữa 2 ray khoảng 600, nghĩa là trục X sẽ có 1 đầu chạy bằng con lăn.
4. X & Y đều dùng vít me, cái này e cũng có thể bảo kê cho bác, giá dao động từ 8- 10tr cho cả X&Y theo hành trình của bác.
Với cơ cấu cơ bản trên thì sai số 0.5 bác đưa ra là chuyện nhỏ nha.
Thanks

----------

Mr.L, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## CBNN

tặng bác Tuấn bản phác thảo sơ sài ,  em chưa vẽ motor và thanh răng nên chưa ráp vào dc .  Khảong cách 2 block Y em ướm ướm rồi  em vẽ là 500mm .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> tặng bác Tuấn bản phác thảo sơ sài ,  em chưa vẽ motor và thanh răng nên chưa ráp vào dc .  Khảong cách 2 block Y em ướm ướm rồi  em vẽ là 500mm .


Chính xác dã tâm của em là như thế này bác ạ. Em cám ơn bác. Vẽ 2d thì em còn tậm toẹ tẹo, 3d em tập mãi mà không sao ghép các mảnh vào nhau được, google các trung tâm thì không thấy nơi nào nhận dạy inventor  :Smile:  tự học bằng sách cứ vướng 1 chỗ là em mò mất 1 tháng  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Một vài góp ý bác xem thử có phù hợp với mình khg:
> 1. Nên dùng Servo, mitsu đời J là tiện nhất, dễ sử dụng, khoảng 20 parameter, giá rẻ dao động khoảng 9-11tr/1bộ 1kw (cái này cần thì e bảo kê).
> 2. Trục X nên hàn ghép 2 hộp 180 x 180 x 8li. (Có sẵn)
> 3. TrụcY nên dồn cặp ray về 1 phía (phía này có vít me trục Y luôn), khoảng cách giữa 2 ray khoảng 600, nghĩa là trục X sẽ có 1 đầu chạy bằng con lăn.
> 4. X & Y đều dùng vít me, cái này e cũng có thể bảo kê cho bác, giá dao động từ 8- 10tr cho cả X&Y theo hành trình của bác.
> Với cơ cấu cơ bản trên thì sai số 0.5 bác đưa ra là chuyện nhỏ nha.
> Thanks


Cám ơn bác, để em vẽ lại bác và cả nhà xem giúp em nhé.

----------


## imechavn

Em thấy bảo cắt plasma cắt càng mỏng thì càng cần phải chạy nhanh có khi phải đạt đến 13m/ph, do vậy nếu lựa chọn vật liệu, kết cấu không hợp lý sẽ không thể đáp ứng được vấn đề này. Bác tham khảo thêm xem sao.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CBNN

em vẽ bằng cimatronE10 , tự học qua clip cũng dc 2 tuần , cũng dễ tiếp thu mặc dù em dốt autocad . 
Giờ bác cứ vẽ phác thảo với kích thước chính xác rồi xuất qua .dxf em dựng lại 3D cho bác ! coi như bài tập thực hành của em  :Wink:  .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Chạy bằng vitme bi, em tạm tính hành trình trục Y là 2500. Vậy với vitme 25, hành trình 2,5m tốc độ tối đa là 754v/phút. Nhân với hệ số an toàn 0.8 là 603v/phút.
Má ui cái này chạy bước 10 có thì nhanh quá, nhanh nhanh quá  :Smile: 

Công thức : 

D= đường kính thanh vitme, tính bằng mm.
L= chiều dài hành trình, đơn vị là mm.

----------


## CBNN

> Em thấy bảo cắt plasma cắt càng mỏng thì càng cần phải chạy nhanh có khi phải đạt đến 13m/ph, do vậy nếu lựa chọn vật liệu, kết cấu không hợp lý sẽ không thể đáp ứng được vấn đề này. Bác tham khảo thêm xem sao.


với tôn 1.5mm có lần lên đẩy lên tới 26m/p bác ui !  cắt được nhưng dg cắt hơi xấu . Mỗi lần trục đổi chiều máy giật đùng đùng , kết cấu yếu máy rung giật tung chảo  :Embarrassment:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thấy bảo cắt plasma cắt càng mỏng thì càng cần phải chạy nhanh có khi phải đạt đến 13m/ph, do vậy nếu lựa chọn vật liệu, kết cấu không hợp lý sẽ không thể đáp ứng được vấn đề này. Bác tham khảo thêm xem sao.


Em chưa cắt plasma cnc bao giờ nên vụ tốc độ em chịu bác ợ  :Smile:  Em cắt inox, mỏng nhất là 1,5mm, cả nhà tư vấn giúp em chế con máy chạy tốc độ thế nào là được nhé  :Smile: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## haianhelectric

Plasma thì tốc độ cắt thép mỏng tối đa max 11000mm/phút. Chú ý nếu cắt chậm thì xỉ bám chắc lắm, gõ không ra, mà nhanh quá thì không đứt, đó là theo nguồn Hypertherm. Cái quan trọng nữa là chạy không không tải tốc độ ít cũng vào khoảng 15000mm/phút. Chậm hơn tốc độ này thì không có lãi...

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Một vài góp ý bác xem thử có phù hợp với mình khg:
> 1. Nên dùng Servo, mitsu đời J là tiện nhất, dễ sử dụng, khoảng 20 parameter, giá rẻ dao động khoảng 9-11tr/1bộ 1kw (cái này cần thì e bảo kê).
> 2. Trục X nên hàn ghép 2 hộp 180 x 180 x 8li. (Có sẵn)
> 3. TrụcY nên dồn cặp ray về 1 phía (phía này có vít me trục Y luôn), khoảng cách giữa 2 ray khoảng 600, nghĩa là trục X sẽ có 1 đầu chạy bằng con lăn.
> 4. X & Y đều dùng vít me, cái này e cũng có thể bảo kê cho bác, giá dao động từ 8- 10tr cho cả X&Y theo hành trình của bác.
> Với cơ cấu cơ bản trên thì sai số 0.5 bác đưa ra là chuyện nhỏ nha.
> Thanks


Em hiểu thế này có đúng không bác ơi ?





Hai cây ray nằm trên hai cái hộp, hai hộp này đóng khung với nhau thành một hình chữ nhật, tạo liên kết chắc chắn. Hai cây này nằm cùng một bên. Mô tơ và vit me nằm giữa 2 cây này.

Khoảng cách giữa các block cũng như ray là khoảng 600. Hai cây hộp 180 dày 8 hàn với nhau theo chiều ngang làm trục X , rồi liên kết với tấm đế màu đỏ. 
Hai hộp này dùng hộp dày 8, đủ khoẻ khi hàn với nhau để không thể bị bẻ ngang, không quá nặng để khi chạy theo Y nhỡ có đổi hướng thì lực quán tính cây X bẻ ray trục Y, liên kết với tấm đế màu đỏ chỉ chạy 1 vitme ở giữa bảo đảm khi chạy cây X luôn luôn vuông với Y. Nhìn cái này em nghĩ trục X thòi ra mà khi chạy vô phước quệt vào chú nào chắc chú ấy ngã lăn queo mà đầu kia của trục không xi nhê gì roài  :Smile: 

Đầu bên kia của trục X chạy trên một cái gì đó thẳng thẳng, có bánh xe đỡ là được ạ ?

Ở đây em vẽ là dùng cây dẫn hướng của thang máy, mấy cây này chịu khó chọn chăc kiếm được cây ngon 



Tấm đế màu đỏ em vẽ là để hàn vào trục X, còn tấm màu xanh lam ở đưới là để bắt block trượt trục Y. Hai tấm này khi bắt lên nhau có thể căn chỉnh cho X vuông với Y. Sau đó vặn chặt rồi thêm cho mấy con chốt định vị là ổn phải không ạ ?

Vì trục Y chỉ chạy 1 vitme, 1 mô tơ nên nếu có dùng servo thì cũng không phải là quá khó điều khiển như trường hợp chạy servo song mã có phải không bác ui ?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## CKD

> với tôn 1.5mm có lần lên đẩy lên tới 26m/p bác ui !  cắt được nhưng dg cắt hơi xấu . Mỗi lần trục đổi chiều máy giật đùng đùng , kết cấu yếu máy rung giật tung chảo


Không thể tin nỗi, thật là tuyệt vời. Một phát hiện mới!
Hồi trước đến giờ chưa thấy cái máy nào cắt plasma với F26,000mm/min hết. Xem ra máy mình làm chạy cũng rùa thật.

----------

cnclaivung, cuong

----------


## CBNN

> Plasma thì tốc độ cắt thép mỏng tối đa max 11000mm/phút. Chú ý nếu cắt chậm thì xỉ bám chắc lắm, gõ không ra, mà nhanh quá thì không đứt, đó là theo nguồn Hypertherm. Cái quan trọng nữa là chạy không không tải tốc độ ít cũng vào khoảng 15000mm/phút. Chậm hơn tốc độ này thì không có lãi...





> Không thể tin nỗi, thật là tuyệt vời. Một phát hiện mới!
> Hồi trước đến giờ chưa thấy cái máy nào cắt plasma với F26,000mm/min hết. Xem ra máy mình làm chạy cũng rùa thật.


oh.......thật đúng ko thể tin nổi .....mình chém gió vãi .....chắc em nhớ nhầm rồi !  :Stick Out Tongue:   các bác bò quá cho hị hị !

----------


## Diyodira

> Em hiểu thế này có đúng không bác ơi ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hai cây ray nằm trên hai cái hộp, hai hộp này đóng khung với nhau thành một hình chữ nhật, tạo liên kết chắc chắn. Hai cây này nằm cùng một bên. Mô tơ và vit me nằm giữa 2 cây này.
> 
> Khoảng cách giữa các block cũng như ray là khoảng 600. Hai cây hộp 180 dày 8 hàn với nhau theo chiều ngang làm trục X , rồi liên kết với tấm đế màu đỏ. 
> ...


Thật chuẩn không cần chỉnh, bác tiếp thu bài nhanh ghê  :Smile: ,   mâũ này  từ Amada or Komatsu ra.

----------


## CKD

Nếu quyết định chạy vit me thì em vote cho mẫu này ạ. Còn nếu quyết định chạy thanh răng thì em vote cho mẫu song mã 2 bên.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Thật chuẩn không cần chỉnh, bác tiếp thu bài nhanh ghê ,   mâũ này  từ Amada or Komatsu ra.


Em cám ơn bác. Mẫu này hay thật. Tối về em vẽ tiếp. Bác và cả nhà cho em hỏi cây vitme nên dùng nước mấy ạ ?
Còn về động cơ nếu dùng servo thì để em phải tìm xem ngoài bắc có cao thủ nào chịu xuống tay giúp em được vụ này không đã ạ. Step lai thì chắc dễ hơn tẹo 😁

Cây vit.e có nên để hơi lệch về phía bên phải một tẹo không ạ ? Như thế cảm giác tải cân hơn chút ạ ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Xác định chạy động cơ lai hybrid thì dung vít me bước 20; dùng servo kéo trực tiếp thì vitme bước 10

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> Em cám ơn bác. Mẫu này hay thật. Tối về em vẽ tiếp. Bác và cả nhà cho em hỏi cây vitme nên dùng nước mấy ạ ?
> Còn về động cơ nếu dùng servo thì để em phải tìm xem ngoài bắc có cao thủ nào chịu xuống tay giúp em được vụ này không đã ạ. Step lai thì chắc dễ hơn tẹo 
> 
> Cây vit.e có nên để hơi lệch về phía bên phải một tẹo không ạ ? Như thế cảm giác tải cân hơn chút ạ ?


Cơ cấu theo mình đưa ra là phủ hợp nhất với nhu cầu của bác, dễ thi công cũng như tính kinh tế, e tiêp xúc mẫu này khá nhiều ở thị trường sg, đa phần là hàng 2nd của những hãng nổi tiếng Japan. Trục X khi lột áo ra thì nó cũng ghép 2 hộp như vậy đó


Bước vít me không quan trọng (cả X & Y), quan trọng là tìm được cây nào có sẵn, đủ dài, đủ to, đang ế hàng, chê bỏ do không thích hợp nhưng còn mới, bước lớn thì qua giảm tốc, bước nhỏ thì trực tiếp.

Còn Servo thì chủng loại e đưa ra cũng bằng so với hàng hybric mới cs lớn, nhưng một trời một vực, mà đã chơi hạng nặng thì đừng nửa nạc nửa mở với step China, không đẳng cấp.

Còn Vit me đặt lệch về phía con lăn thì e thấy cũng tốt hơn.

àh nhắc bác thêm trục Y: phần (bệ) thanh trược và vít me bác thiết kế cao hơn mặt bàn phôi khoảng 600, nghĩa là con lăn được nối với đầu trục X qua một miếng sắt, ray cho con lăn cũng phải được che chắn nha và nên thấp hơn mặt bàn ít nhất là 100.

Thanks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cơ cấu theo mình đưa ra là phủ hợp nhất với nhu cầu của bác, dễ thi công cũng như tính kinh tế, e tiêp xúc mẫu này khá nhiều ở thị trường sg, đa phần là hàng 2nd của những hãng nổi tiếng Japan. Trục X khi lột áo ra thì nó cũng ghép 2 hộp như vậy đó
> 
> 
> Bước vít me không quan trọng (cả X & Y), quan trọng là tìm được cây nào có sẵn, đủ dài, đủ to, đang ế hàng, chê bỏ do không thích hợp nhưng còn mới, bước lớn thì qua giảm tốc, bước nhỏ thì trực tiếp.
> 
> Còn Servo thì chủng loại e đưa ra cũng bằng so với hàng hybric mới cs lớn, nhưng một trời một vực, mà đã chơi hạng nặng thì đừng nửa nạc nửa mở với step China, không đẳng cấp.
> 
> Còn Vit me đặt lệch về phía con lăn thì e thấy cũng tốt hơn.
> 
> ...


Thank bác, dư lày phải không ạ ?




Sao khoảng cách tử ray Y xuống mặt bàn xa thế bác ? 600 là để khi cắt nó đỡ hại ray có phải không ạ ?

Cái miếng sắt bắt vào đầu trục X, nối xuống bánh xe lăn em định gấp miếng tôn 8ly che luôn từ đầu đến cuối, bắt ốc vào cái cây bắt ray, bác và cả nhà xem giúp em tẹo hè hè  :Smile: 




Cái khay để vật liệu thì em làm cái xe, hộp 100x100 để làm khung, có cái khay nước với cái để kê vật liệu cần cắt. Cái xe này em làm trượt trên ray. Ray em bắt xuống nền. Bình thường thì em bắt vào mấy cái cột đâu đó ạ. Còn khi cần kéo ra để dễ cẩu hay gì đó thì em kéo trên cái ray ra ngoài ạ.

Với cơ cấu này thì em sẽ làm chắn bụi được toàn bộ máy. Khoảng cách từ ray Y xuống mặt bàn 600 thì em hơi mệt vụ sử lý độ chính xác của mặt bắt ray trục X rồi hé hé.

Nhu cầu cắt của em ít, chắc mỗi tuần cắt vài lần. Cũng chỉ làm cho nhà dùng nên hiệu quả kinh tế cũng không nặng nề lắm ạ. Em thích dùng vitme hơn thanh răng vì vitme thì do em nghịch chế con máy c nên em biết cách lắp rồi. Còn thanh răng thì chưa lắp bao giờ, vậy làm vitme cho nó lành ạ. Nhà mình và cụ Đi vô đi ra có đi đâu thấy đồ phù hợp thì ới em với nhé. Con máy này em mới có mua được mấy cái hộp thôi ạ.

----------

CKD

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác xoay cái này ra ngoài vừa đơn giản che bụi vừa cứng hơn vừa nới rộng hành trình ?

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác xoay cái này ra ngoài vừa đơn giản che bụi vừa cứng hơn vừa nới rộng hành trình ?


Em nghĩ bụi nước sẽ từ phía máy bắn ra nên em chắn từ phía trong ạ. Còn cái tên chắn bụi em định gấp 8 ly vì chắc sẽ có người dẫm lên. Em sợ nó cong

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em nghĩ bụi nước sẽ từ phía máy bắn ra nên em chắn từ phía trong ạ. Còn cái tên chắn bụi em định gấp 8 ly vì chắc sẽ có người dẫm lên. Em sợ nó cong ������


sao ko dùng 4mm rồi hàn gân vào có cứng hơn với đơn giản hơn ấy chứ
mà có người đứng lên thì tầm 5mm là vô tư rồi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Em nghĩ bụi nước sẽ từ phía máy bắn ra nên em chắn từ phía trong ạ. Còn cái tên chắn bụi em định gấp 8 ly vì chắc sẽ có người dẫm lên. Em sợ nó cong ������





> Bác xoay cái này ra ngoài vừa đơn giản che bụi vừa cứng hơn vừa nới rộng hành trình ?


Thanks bác, hôm qua đọc mà em chưa hiểu ý bác, bi chừ em hỉu òi, em xoay luôn, hợp lý hơn nhiều bác ạ. Thanks bác lém lém  :Smile: 







> sao ko dùng 4mm rồi hàn gân vào có cứng hơn với đơn giản hơn ấy chứ
> mà có người đứng lên thì tầm 5mm là vô tư rồi


Hàn gân em chưa nghĩ ra cách ạ, còn tôn 5 ly có lẽ gấp gấp cũng ổn, để em thử gấp 5 ly xem ạ. Thanks bác  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

vậy cả trục y và x bác đều sử dụng hộp 180x180x8x30000 phải không? có hơi tốn không gian bác nhỉ!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

cái xưởng ổng rộng lắm , cái nào hiệu quả nhất là chơi chứ không thiếu tiền thiếu đất.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CBNN

Em mới "xin" dc cặp vít me bi từ THK ráp vào  và thay cặp ray X để tận dụng tối đa hành trình.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> vậy cả trục y và x bác đều sử dụng hộp 180x180x8x30000 phải không? có hơi tốn không gian bác nhỉ!


Em cám ơn bác, đợt này em học tiếp vụ ghép hình inventor thui, em mới bập bẹ vẽ 3D được một hình, ghép vào em ghép mãi chả được  :Smile: 

Lão Nam CNC lão ấy trêu em đấy bác ạ. Cái gì hợp lý thì làm đương nhiên là đúng òi, ai cũng vậy mà, còn bác xem em đang đi học hỏi từ A đến Z thía lày thì lấy đâu ra xưởng rộng với cả lắm xiền chớ  :Smile:  lão í ác như con tê giác  :Smile: 

Em có mua được ít cây hộp 180x180 bác ạ, cắt 3m đút vào xe chở về cho nó dễ. Còn hành trình thì 2,5mx 1,6m là quá ổn với em rồi. Các tấm inox thì thường là dài 6m, muốn cho lên máy plasma cnc thì em băm nhỏ nó ra một tẹo rồi cho lên là okie thui mờ  :Smile: 

Đợt này em đang lang thang công trình, tha phương cầu thực  :Smile:  mấy tuần nữa ổn ổn em trốn về chế tiếp con máy C, roài nghịch con plasma thui  :Smile:  Cám ơn bác và cả nhà đã  ủng hộ và chỉ dẫn cho em rất rất nhiều ạ  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

hihi không có chi đâu bác  , em cũng đang tập vẽ nên lấy ý tưởng của bác làm bài tập thôi .  bác thử phần mềm Cimatron xem sao , em đang xài bản cimatronE 10 , đồ họa không đẹp lắm , nhưng dc cái dễ hiểu . bữa nào kiếm cài bản e11  thử  , có người làm và  bán đĩa DVD hướng dẫn tiếng việt và tài liệu đi kèm . 

cái kết cầu này em thấy ...em thấy hơi tốn không gian , Nếu trục z làm bề rộng 300mm thì hành trình là 1,9m . còn Y 2,4m -2,6m (nếu chiều dài tấm bắt x với block ray là 600).

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> hihi không có chi đâu bác  , em cũng đang tập vẽ nên lấy ý tưởng của bác làm bài tập thôi .  bác thử phần mềm Cimatron xem sao , em đang xài bản cimatronE 10 , đồ họa không đẹp lắm , nhưng dc cái dễ hiểu . bữa nào kiếm cài bản e11  thử  , có người làm và  bán đĩa DVD hướng dẫn tiếng việt và tài liệu đi kèm . 
> 
> cái kết cầu này em thấy ...em thấy hơi tốn không gian , Nếu trục z làm bề rộng 300mm thì hành trình là 1,9m . còn Y 2,4m -2,6m (nếu chiều dài tấm bắt x với block ray là 600).


Cái này em làm đầu tay, nên vụ an toàn em ưu tiên hơn cả ạ. Em cũng nghe có người nói có thể chỉnh sai số bằng phần điện gì đấy. Dưng mà đoạn ấy chắc chả đến lượt em chỉnh được, hoặc là cũng còn lâu lâu em mới đến tầm ấy nên phần cơ em ưu tiên làm cho có độ an toàn. Trục X, Y đều để khoảng cách 600, có hơi tốn diện tích tẹo dưng mà chả sao đâu ạ. Trước đây em lo nhất vụ song mã, bi chừ chỉ một chiêu của cụ Di zô đi ra là giải quyết vụ song mã thành độc mã cho trục Y rồi. Con máy trở thành dễ điều khiển hơn nhiều ạ.

Vụ vuông góc XY cũng vậy. Em cần độ chính xác 0,5mm. Nghe thì đơn giản nhưng bọn em cần cắt các tấm 1m x2m. Trên ấy có các lỗ khoét bác ạ. Dung sai theo các chiều chỉ cho có 0,5mm thui. vụ này em đi hỏi mọi người đều cười, bảo cnc ai tính đến nửa ly ? Nhưng mà với em thì 2m sai số vuông góc 0,5 là khó rồi ạ. Em bỏ mấy tháng ra nghịch con máy C đểu cũng là vì em hãi vụ máy plasma này nên nghịch con máy C để lấy kinh nghiệm.

Hai cái hộp 180 chập vào nhau theo chiều ngang nó khỏe lắm bác ui. Em cam đoan với bác các con máy gỗ mà mình tháo vitme hay thanh răng ra, bác đẩy một bên vai thế nào cũng bị vặn tí tẹo trục X. Như bản thiết kế đầu em đưa ra, vai X ngắn tẹo mà em dùng tôn 3cm, có 2 gân tăng cứng mỗi bên cũng chỉ để giải quyết vụ này. Vẽ xong con máy em nghĩ bi chừ mà gắn cho nó cái đầu phay gỗ, gần tết lơ mơ em phay được cái lốc lịch về nịnh phụ huynh không chừng  :Smile: 

 Nhưng mà làm theo thiết kế của cụ Đi zô đi ra thì em nghĩ không vặn được. Hai cây hộp 135 dày 10 hàn chồng lên nhau, tay đòn thò ra 2,5m treo cục 1 tấn ở đầu nó chả làm sao cả nên khi em nghe cụ ấy chỉ, em cứ thắc mắc chả biết cụ ấy mất bao đêm không ngủ mới nghĩ ra cái mẫu hợp lý thế này  :Smile: 

Còn trục X cao cách mặt bàn 600 thì đúng là rất hợp lý, nhưng gia công mặt bắt ray khá khó, hai ray X em tạm tính bắt cách nhau 130, nếu sai số trong đoạn 130mm là 5 vạch thì đến đầu cắt nó sai gần 3 chục vạch gì đó rồi ạ. Vẫn trong khoảng cho phép nhưng cái của này khi làm trục X em phải làm mặt bắt ray rất cẩn thận mới được ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Còn trục X cao cách mặt bàn 600 thì đúng là rất hợp lý, nhưng gia công mặt bắt ray khá khó, hai ray X em tạm tính bắt cách nhau 130, nếu sai số trong đoạn 130mm là 5 vạch thì đến đầu cắt nó sai gần 3 chục vạch gì đó rồi ạ. Vẫn trong khoảng cho phép nhưng cái của này khi làm trục X em phải làm mặt bắt ray rất cẩn thận mới được ạ.


Bác có thể bắt hai thanh ray X nằm lên trên được không, lúc này khoảng cách 2 tim ray cũng cỡ 300, cho gầm cao tí để lòn hộp dây ở dưới, xong bác làm hai mặt tiền trước-sau cân đối rồi gắn đồ chơi hai mặt tiền đó luôn, đụng hàng nào cũng phát hỏa được khỏi thay ra thay vào  :Smile: 
thanks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## zinken2

> Thanks bác, hôm qua đọc mà em chưa hiểu ý bác, bi chừ em hỉu òi, em xoay luôn, hợp lý hơn nhiều bác ạ. Thanks bác lém lém 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hàn gân em chưa nghĩ ra cách ạ, còn tôn 5 ly có lẽ gấp gấp cũng ổn, để em thử gấp 5 ly xem ạ. Thanks bác


Chào bác tuấn.
- cái gì cũng có những quy định của nó, ví dụ như khoảng cách 2 sa trượt trên cùng 1 ray phải lớn hơn hoặc bằng 1/5 chiều dài công tác trục nó mang. vd hành trình trụ X bác định 1.3m thì 2 sa trượt khoảng cách thiểu  là 1.3/5. đấy là kết cấu hai vai cân. nếu kết cấu dầm conson thì cần nhân 1.3 - 1.5 nữa cho an toàn.
- để có độ cứng vững nữa thì dầm trục x cũng nên thêm 2 thanh giằng vươn ra tầm 1/3 chiều dài X nữa. nếu bác đã tính đến rồi thì ok
chúc bác thành công

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

gởi bác hình tham khảo, bác vẽ lại cho bài bản nha




thanks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em cám ơn bác Zinle 2. Thanks bác Đi zô đi ra. Bi chừ thì em hỉu òi, tối về em vẽ lại

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác có thể bắt hai thanh ray X nằm lên trên được không, lúc này khoảng cách 2 tim ray cũng cỡ 300, cho gầm cao tí để lòn hộp dây ở dưới, xong bác làm hai mặt tiền trước-sau cân đối rồi gắn đồ chơi hai mặt tiền đó luôn, đụng hàng nào cũng phát hỏa được khỏi thay ra thay vào 
> thanks


Vụ này hay quá bác ạ, bắt 2 ray X lên mặt trên thì độ chính xác của trục X tăng gấp đôi roài. Thanks bác nhiều nhiều  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Chào bác tuấn.
> - cái gì cũng có những quy định của nó, ví dụ như khoảng cách 2 sa trượt trên cùng 1 ray phải lớn hơn hoặc bằng 1/5 chiều dài công tác trục nó mang. vd hành trình trụ X bác định 1.3m thì 2 sa trượt khoảng cách thiểu  là 1.3/5. đấy là kết cấu hai vai cân. nếu kết cấu dầm conson thì cần nhân 1.3 - 1.5 nữa cho an toàn.
> - để có độ cứng vững nữa thì dầm trục x cũng nên thêm 2 thanh giằng vươn ra tầm 1/3 chiều dài X nữa. nếu bác đã tính đến rồi thì ok
> chúc bác thành công





> Em cám ơn bác Zinle 2. Thanks bác Đi zô đi ra. Bi chừ thì em hỉu òi, tối về em vẽ lại ������


Sorry bác Zinken 2, buổi chiều em bấm qua di động, mắt em kèm nhèm bấm nhầm tên bác ạ, bi chừ về nhìn lại trên máy tính mới thấy  :Smile: 

Vụ 2 sa trượt ( con block trượt có đúng không bác ? ) trên cùng một ray phải lớn hơn hoặc bằng 1/5 chiều dài công tác trục nó mang bác xem giúp em xem em hiểu nôm na thế này có phải không ạ : 

Ví dụ em nghĩ cho máy cần độ chính xác thì do hành trình càng lớn thì sai số khi bắt ray và tạo mặt phẳng càng nhiều, từ đấy tỷ lệ 1/5 đưa ra để khoảng cách giữa các con trượt cần tăng tỷ lệ thuận với hành trình để sai số cuối cùng không quá lớn. Cái này em cũng đang lăn tăn vì ray dài nhất em mới bắt cho mặt X con máy đểu là 1,6m. Khi nghịch cái này em mới thấy là làm phẳng đoạn 1,6m khó hơn nhiều làm phẳng mấy đoạn ngắn ngắn. Bi chừ em gắn ray dài 3m là chết em rồi. Tỷ lệ 1/5 thì ray trượt em định dùng là 3m, khoảng cách block là 600, hành trình còn 2,4m thì vẫn nằm trong khoảng ổn ổn đấy đúng không bác ?

Còn vụ conson thêm 2 thanh giằng vươn ra 1/3 chiều dài X thì em chưa hiểu ạ. Bác giải thích giúp em với. Về lực lắc ngang khi máy chạy thì em không ngại lắm, vì em có cái máy gắn hộp tương tự rồi, tải 1 tấn, conson 2,5m em dùng 2 cây hộp 130 chịu được mấy năm nay. Hay là ý bác khi con plasma nó chạy nhanh, rồi đảo chiều đột ngột thì lực quán tính nó mạnh ạ ? Em xem phim Mỹ thấy mấy cha SWAT cầm cái khúc giống cây gỗ chắc khoảng 20kg thúc một phát bung cánh cửa luôn  :Smile: 

Còn lực theo phương thẳng đứng thì có bánh xe đỡ đầu trục X rồi mà bác ? Em nghĩ cái ray đỡ đầu trục X chỉ cần chính xác vừa phải, hoặc nếu lười chế thì mua cây ray tròn, trượt tròn cũng được.  :Smile:

----------


## zinken2

Chào bác Tuấn.
- theo mình thì vì điều kiện nào đấy (diện tích, thao tác....) thì mới làm dạng conson, còn nếu ko thì nên làm dạng router trục Y chạy thanh răng 2 motor cho nó lành (kinh tế chắc còn rẻ nữa mà cứng vững)
- Mình đang ko ở HN nên chẳng có gì để vẽ cho bác cả, nếu có thể chỉ vẽ tay chụp ảnh gửi theo face cho bác nếu bác cho đc face, còn nếu mai bác rảnh thì gặp nhau giao lưu tý, khi đó trao đổi tiện hơn (mình lười gõ máy lắm) đt mình 0982418182.
- bác còn nợ hứa vụ hướng dẫn hàn bù cho mình đấy nhé.
thank

----------


## Tuấn

Thanks bác. Em đang đi công trình ở xa bác ạ. Cuối tuần mà em trốn về Hn được em ới bác cà fê, bác nhé  . Vụ hàn tôn mỏng bù dây để hàn xong không có rút thì ko khó ạ. Em gạ cha Biết tuốt 1 cốc nước mía em bày cho hắn mà hắn còn chê đắt quá

----------

zinken2

----------


## Diyodira

> Chào bác Tuấn.
> 
> - theo mình thì vì điều kiện nào đấy (diện tích, thao tác....) thì mới làm dạng conson, còn nếu ko thì nên làm dạng router trục Y chạy thanh răng 2 motor cho nó lành (kinh tế chắc còn rẻ nữa mà cứng vững)
> 
> thank


theo mình mọi điều bác nói đều ngược lại hết chơn hà  :Smile: 
- chạy thanh răng là do không có thế để chạy vitme. nên phải dồn vào thế chạy được vitme (một điểm mạnh về độ chính xac)
- chạy hai motor là dữ chứ không lành (chắc ai cũng biết)
- kinh tế chắc mắc hơn chứ không rẻ được (thanh răng tầm 1tr/m, phát sinh thêm 1 bộ động cơ)

và điều quan trọng nhất là xác xuất thành công rất thấp nếu làm song mã cho máy hạng nặng-khổ lớn. 

còn về lực conson chắc ít ảnh hưởng trong trường hợp này, cho nên nếu vì quá quan trọng một vấn đề mơ hồ nào đó mà xác định hướng đi sai xem như thất bại, suy nghĩ sai ắt dẫn đến hành động sai, suy nghĩ đúng mà khi đi vào thực tế còn sai sót thì huống chi sai từ trong suy nghĩ.

theo mình phán đoán chắc bác zinken2 vững lý thuyết nhưng chưa có dự ớn đụng chạm gì nhiều, mà ấp ủ thì nhiều đúng hôn  :Smile: .

nên qua đây em muốn khuyên mấy ae mới làm cnc thì nên tìm hiểu học hỏi kinh nghiệm từ nhiều người đi trước trước cũng nhưng phải biêt bắt chước như e thì mới làm phát 1 ăn ngay, vì đầu tư máy cnc dù lớn hay nhỏ cũng tốn rât nhiều công sưc và tiền bạc, không như những món ăn chơi khác, khi máy ok rồi có thể kiếm xiềng nuôi mẹ già con thơ, vợ thì để nó tự nuôi nó vì đa phần nó thấy sắt thép dầu mỡ tốn tiền và time nên nó đâu ủng hộ.

thanks

----------

huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Trong thiết kế có nhiều cái hơi nghịch tí. Mà thường thì ta hay dính vào mấy khái niệm này:
- Muốn nhanh thì phải mạnh.
- Muốn gia tốc nhỏ thì phải nhẹ.
- Muốn chính xác thì phải cứng.
- Muốn ổn định & êm thì phải nặng.
- Đồ chơi muốn mạnh thì phải đắt.
- Đồ chơi muốn êm mà chính xác thì phải khó
- Còn nhiều cái có liên quan đến con máy lắm lắm kể ra không hết  :Smile: 

Vậy nên người chế tạo máy, có kiến thức, có kinh nghiệm càng nhiều thì càng tối ưu hơn trong thiết kế. Cái việc giải bài toán với nhiều biến như thế mà kết quả đều phải tối ưu là điều không hề dễ dàng. Người làm phải cân đối các yêu cầu để tìm lời giải tối ưu nhất. Nếu chỉ xoáy quanh một vài yêu cầu mà bảo là đúng là đạt thì chỉ là tự sướng. Đó là chưa nói đến chuyện gia công chế tạo như thế nào cho đảm bảo nữa là  :Wink: .

Với plasma thì cụ Tuấn yêu cầu cắt mỏng nhất là bi nhiêu để liệu bề mà tính tốc độ max. Việc chạy không tải em không màn vì nó không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng, chỉ ảnh hưởng đến thời gian vận hành. Mà thời gian thì em nghĩ cụ chẵng quan tâm.
Dù dùng nguồn công suất nhỏ hoặc lớn.. thì tốc độ cắt tấm mỏng chẵng thay đổi nhiều (vì chẵng có tấm nào cắt dòng lớn - nhanh mà đẹp cả). Dự trù là phải 6,000 - 10,000 mm/min mới được à. Nếu hình phức tạp thì phải tính đến gia tốc đảo chiều v.v....

----------

Steven Ngo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Trong thiết kế có nhiều cái hơi nghịch tí. Mà thường thì ta hay dính vào mấy khái niệm này:
> - Muốn nhanh thì phải mạnh.
> - Muốn gia tốc nhỏ thì phải nhẹ.
> - Muốn chính xác thì phải cứng.
> - Muốn ổn định & êm thì phải nặng.
> - Đồ chơi muốn mạnh thì phải đắt.
> - Đồ chơi muốn êm mà chính xác thì phải khó
> - Còn nhiều cái có liên quan đến con máy lắm lắm kể ra không hết 
> 
> ...


Đúng là em không quan tâm đến năng suất bác ạ, phần hình thức em cũng chưa cần luôn, cùng lắm là em doa lại tẹo cái lỗ là xong.
Tôn mỏng nhất em cần cắt là 1,5ly thui, còn dày nhất thì chắc khoảng 20ly. Nguồn em cũng không ngại lắm, đợt trước qua cửa hàng chỗ một cụ trên 4r thấy có bán cái nguồn gì em quên tên rồi, Mỹ hay gì gì đó hình như 108 hay 120 A gì đó ạ, thấy giá cũng dễ chịu em định làm xong con máy thì đi xách cái nguồn về đấu chơi.

Bác Zinken2 và cả nhà cần hàn tôn mỏng để làm tủ điện có phải không ạ ? chỗ em làm bi chừ có khá nhiều kiểu tủ này nọ, từ inox đánh xước đến tủ điện làm từ gỗ mít phủ sơn đen. Nhà mình có bác nào cần mẫu gì thì bẩu em, em chộp cho một lô ảnh từ nội y đến bên ngoài ợ.

À vụ làm mát tủ điện cũng có cái vui vui. Số là mấy cái tủ điện nhà mình gắn điều hoà làm mát chi đó thì đương nhiên rồi, giàn lạnh giàn nóng lắp bên ngoài, bên trong thì cưỡng bức tuần hoàn bla bla  :Smile:  :



Có bạn còn cẩn thận hơn, sợ gió nó tuần hoàn không được tốt, thêm cái quạt tí hin này vào cho nó pờ rồ :








Em thì em bảo chả để làm gì, lão Nam CNC lại cãi với em, lão bảo cái quạt tí hin này hay, lão sẽ sản xuất hàng loạt lắp vào yên xe máy thổi lên để các cô váy ngắn này đi cho nó thoáng mát:




Em hỏi lão bán cái này có lời nhiều không ? lão bảo lời lãi gì, có mỗi lúc lắp đặt căn chỉnh cho nó thổi chính xác tuỳ theo từng trường hợp là thích nhất thôi. 

Thật lão này rảnh quá, em chả biết lão nghĩ gì nữa  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## haminhduc

e đang hóng cái vụ tủ điện và chống nhiễu, mong các bác chia sẻ

----------


## giangth07101993

cảm ơn đã chia sẻ thông tin

----------


## Tuấn

Em lại bới cái thớt này lên. Vụ khoan lỗ bắt ray em nghịch dư lày : ( các cao thủ đường cười em, tội nghiệp lém  :Smile:  )

Khoan 2- 3 cái lỗ bắt tạm 1 cây ray vào 1 bên, gắn 1 cái tấm vào 2 con trượt, rùi khoan 1 lỗ to bằng cái lỗ bắt ốc ở thanh ray ( ray 25 tbi có cái lỗ phi 11, em khoan xong đút cái mũi khoan 11 vào làm dưỡng luôn. Hàng bên kia chỗ cần khoan em khoan 1 lỗ phi 5 vào cái tấm để taro M6. Rùi cứ thế rút cái chốt 11 làm bằng mũi khoan, dịch theo chiều dọc thanh ray bắt tạm, khoan hàng bên này. Em dùng máy khoan từ nên cho cái mũi khoan 5 vào cái lỗ khoan phi 5 ở tấm, bật công tắc từ rùi khoan thui ợ. Sau đó bắt cây ray, căn cho thẳng rùi thì tháo cây trượt bắt tạm ra, khoan như bên vừa rùi:









Khoan được một đoạn, đẩy tấm về 1 phía, cho cái mũi khoan vào 1 lỗ vừa khoan, bật từ cho máy khoan nó giữ chặt lại, rùi đẩy cái tấm lại, chốt cái chốt phi 11, khoan lấy cái lỗ đầu bên kia của tấm. Như vậy có thể khoan hết hành trình của cây ray rùi ợ

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk, iamnot.romeo, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đọc khúc trên thì hiểu, đọc tới khúc "khoan được một đoạn..." thì em cảm giác như bị tẩu hỏa  :Smile: , chẳng còn nhận ra đâu là cái đinh, đâu là cái que  :Smile: . Chắc để hôm nào đi mua cái khoan từ về thử cho biết "đời... và tình.." haha... Bác làm cái vi déo cho dể hiểu

----------


## Tuấn

Sorry các bác, em viết luẩn quẩn, bi chừ đọc lại cũng chả hiểu mình viết gì. Để em giải thích lại tẹo ạ.

Như cái hình này :



Em có 2 thanh ray màu trắng, em lắp 2-3 con ốc ở đầu và giữa cây ray 1, bắt cho nó tương đối tẹo.

Em lắp vào ray 1 hai con trượt màu vàng.

Gắn một miếng màu xanh vào 2 con trượt.

Tìm cách gắn 1 miếng màu đỏ vào miếng màu xanh. Miếng màu đỏ này dày dày tẹo. Em dùng tôn 20ly. Trên tấm màu đỏ em khoan 1 lỗ phi 11, bằng đường kính cái lỗ trên ray trượt.

Em đút cái chốt phi 11 qua cái lỗ em khoan trên tấm màu đỏ, rùi đút nó vào lỗ trên ray 1, rồi em hàn béng cái miếng màu đỏ vào miếng màu xanh. Vậy là khi 2 con trượt di chuyển, tấm màu xanh cũng di theo, tấm màu đỏ có cái lỗ phi 11 cũng dính luôn vào rùi.

Trên tấm màu xanh em khoan 1 lỗ phi 5 ở phía bên trái. 

Vậy khi di chuyển tấm màu xanh, đút cái chốt phi 11 vào lỗ ray 1 thì cái lỗ phi 5 nó cũng di chuyển theo. Vậy em cứ định vị qua chốt phi 11 rồi thì cho mũi khoan qua cái lỗ phi 5 là em khoan được các lỗ cho ray 2 rồi.

Nhưng như trên hình thì em chỉ khoan được đa số các lỗ phía bên trái thôi. Còn một số lỗ bên phải của ray 2 là em không khoan được.

Ví dụ như em khoan được từ trái đến cái lỗ số 8 chẳng hạn. Khoan xong, em đẩy tấm màu xanh tuốt sang bên trái. Sao cho cái lỗ số 8 nó hở ra. Em đút cái mũi khoan của khoan từ vào cái lỗ ấy. Bật từ cho nam châm hút, lúc này khoan bị cố định xuống bàn. Em kéo cho mũi khoan đi lên, kéo tấm màu xanh lại sao cho khi em chốt cái chốt phi 11 thì cái mũi khoan nó ăn vào một điểm nào đấy gần bìa phải của tấm màu xanh. Vậy là em khoan được cái lỗ số 8 trên tấm màu xanh. Với cái lỗ này em có thể khoan nốt những lỗ bắt ray từ đấy sang phía bên phải rùi ợ.

Ùi ùi em trình bày nó lủng củng quá, các cụ thông củm nhá  :Smile:

----------

CNC abc, ppgas, thuhanoi, Trung Le

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi ngu ngu tẹo, em chôm được cái kiểu chắn bụi cho con máy plasma đểu của em như thế này :



Hành trình Y tầm 3m, vậy cái chắn bụi đen đen chạy dọc thân máy mình nên chọn loại nào ạ ? 
Loại thường thấy như thế này :



nên dùng loại có cánh hay thẳng ạ ? hay có phải dùng loại có cái xếp xếp như thế này không ạ ?



Cái khung để lắp cái chun chun này lên thì thiết kế như thế nào ạ ? em gúc mãi chả ra, cả nhà giúp em nhá, em củm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đại khái thế này:

Bác Ngoan Đồng biến đổi lại cho phù hợp!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Có 1 cách chống bụi nữa là làm 2 rulô cuốn 2 đầu (tương tự như cây thước cuộn của thợ xây)
Hoặc làm 1 cái băng bằng vải bố như băng tải chạy vòng ra sau giống giống cái đai kéo mấy bộ combo dây đai ấy  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## haminhduc

bác mua nguồn cắt chưa. chưa mua nhắn lại e nhé. có con nguồn victor 120a ddang cần bán. e mua mới là 90 triệu. dùng 1 năm bán lại 70trieeuj. bác xem có hợp lý thì inbox e nhé.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Rảnh tẹo em lại chế tiếp con máy này.
Khung xy tìm không được hộp mỏng, em gép sắt H 200 làm trục X, đóng khung làm trục Y. Cái cần trục X khá nặng, em tạm để thế cho nó chạy thử xem có ổn không, nếu yếu thì làm bánh xe đỡ phần đầu như thiết kế ban đầu ợ.





Cái chân em bắt tắc kê đạn xuống nền, căn chỉnh xy ngang bằng rồi thì em đổ bê tông che mấy con ốc đi, không có lão khó tính lại kêu nhìn mắc ói:



Xy em đã căn vuông, tình hình đến hôm nay mới làm được có đến đây thôi ạ, các bác đi qua vào ngó giúp em tẹo xem có cần chỉnh sửa gì thì để em còn kíp sửa ạ.

Em củm ơn

----------

secondhand

----------


## CKD

Cái này là cái quái gì nữa vậy lão già?
Mấy cái máy phay, máy hàn tới đâu rồi? Khi nào làm lễ hoàn công ới thằng em dự với  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái này là cái quái gì nữa vậy lão già?
> Mấy cái máy phay, máy hàn tới đâu rồi? Khi nào làm lễ hoàn công ới thằng em dự với


Máy phay em sắp biết phay lỗ rồi đấy nha lão, em mà phay xong thì khối lão điếc tai với em.
Máy hàn em bỏ bên thớt kia, em up lên lấy tinh thần còn đấu điện với cả bẩm đầu cốt. Đời em sắp đến phần hạn rồi, có thằng cha làm điện bị em dí vụ mài mài khoan khoan, lần này em đi dây điện chăc em chết với hắn rồi, hu hu hu hu  :Smile:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Rảnh tẹo em lại chế tiếp con máy này.
> Khung xy tìm không được hộp mỏng, em gép sắt H 200 làm trục X, đóng khung làm trục Y. Cái cần trục X khá nặng, em tạm để thế cho nó chạy thử xem có ổn không, nếu yếu thì làm bánh xe đỡ phần đầu như thiết kế ban đầu ợ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cái chân em bắt tắc kê đạn xuống nền, căn chỉnh xy ngang bằng rồi thì em đổ bê tông che mấy con ốc đi, không có lão khó tính lại kêu nhìn mắc ói:
> 
> ...


em thấy mấy cái máy đo chính xác nó cũng làm kiểu công xôn như thế này ,đầu mút X nó kê lên 1 cái vòi thổi khí nén phản lực lên một miến đá phẵng .bao ko run ko lắc  :Big Grin: (thay cho cái bánh xe )

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em thấy mấy cái máy đo chính xác nó cũng làm kiểu công xôn như thế này ,đầu mút X nó kê lên 1 cái vòi thổi khí nén phản lực lên một miến đá phẵng .bao ko run ko lắc (thay cho cái bánh xe )


Thanks bác, để em gúc xem cơ cấu của cái này, nghe đã thấy hấp dẫn rồi bác.
Cái của này em chỉ cần mỗi giờ nó khoét được cho em 10 cái lỗ phi 76 tôn dày 4 là ổn rồi ạ. Vụ gia tốc này nọ em tính sau nên hy vọng cái đầu nó không lắc.

----------


## Mr.L

làm con này đi anh Tuấn ơi ^^

----------

haignition

----------


## taih2

Bác Tuấn đổ bê tông cố định sau này di dời khó đây. Em thấy nó sát vách tường quá có ảnh hưởng đến việc nâng mấy tấm sắt lên không bác ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tuấn

----------


## huuminhsh

> Thanks bác, để em gúc xem cơ cấu của cái này, nghe đã thấy hấp dẫn rồi bác.
> Cái của này em chỉ cần mỗi giờ nó khoét được cho em 10 cái lỗ phi 76 tôn dày 4 là ổn rồi ạ. Vụ gia tốc này nọ em tính sau nên hy vọng cái đầu nó không lắc.



của bác nè .không biết có áp dụng được ko  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## secondhand

Em đoán chắc bác Tuấn là 1 người rộng rãi phóng khoáng lắm nhễ, cái gì bác cũng cho nó dư thừa, à mà thừa quá cũng mệt mỏi với nó á. Cái cần cẩu kia nó cân cái đầu cắt thôi mà bác chơi chi chà bá lữa, bây giờ phải nghĩ chuyện "corset" nó lên chi cho mệt không, chơi 1 thanh tam giác như tháp eiffel thanh mãnh nhẹ nhàng mà vẫn cứng vững ấy chứ  :Big Grin:

----------

huuminhsh, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn đổ bê tông cố định sau này di dời khó đây. Em thấy nó sát vách tường quá có ảnh hưởng đến việc nâng mấy tấm sắt lên không bác ?


Cái bàn nó nằm đằng trước mà bác, khe phía tường em để 1,2m, dã tâm định để cắt mấy cái ống 4ly, đường kính 280 đổ lại.




> của bác nè .không biết có áp dụng được ko


Thanks cụ, cái này hay cực, thế nào cũng có dịp em dùng đến nó.




> Em đoán chắc bác Tuấn là 1 người rộng rãi phóng khoáng lắm nhễ, cái gì bác cũng cho nó dư thừa, à mà thừa quá cũng mệt mỏi với nó á. Cái cần cẩu kia nó cân cái đầu cắt thôi mà bác chơi chi chà bá lữa, bây giờ phải nghĩ chuyện "corset" nó lên chi cho mệt không, chơi 1 thanh tam giác như tháp eiffel thanh mãnh nhẹ nhàng mà vẫn cứng vững ấy chứ


Ui làm giống cái cần cột điện hả cụ ? Thía mà em không nghĩ ra. Oài, bi chừ muộn òi, thôi để lần sau em rút kinh nghiệm hì hì  :Smile:

----------


## dieukhaccnc

Bác nào có nhu cầu dựng máy cnc cắt plasma oxy. Đang cần bộ điều khiển cắt và điều khiển chiều cao liên hệ tôi : 0981.66.99.69 tư vấn hướng dẫ
 n nắp ráp ngon lành. Ae đừng phi công vào mấy cái mach 3 ko rẻ mà mất time. Rẻ bằng bộ vi tính các bạn nhé mà chức năng như hàng mỹ. Chi tiết  http://linhkiencnc.com/bo-dieu-khien-cut-plasma-oxy-gas https://youtu.be/L6pIye3rlRQ

----------


## CKD

> Bác nào có nhu cầu dựng máy cnc cắt plasma oxy. Đang cần bộ điều khiển cắt và điều khiển chiều cao liên hệ tôi : 0981.66.99.69 tư vấn hướng dẫ
>  n nắp ráp ngon lành. Ae đừng phi công vào mấy cái mach 3 ko rẻ mà mất time. Rẻ bằng bộ vi tính các bạn nhé mà chức năng như hàng mỹ.


Thấy bác phán như thánh, nên xin hỏi bác chút cho rỏ thêm?
Bác cho biết Mach3 & cái bộ mà bác giới thiệu nó khác nhau cái gì không?. Cái nào Mach3 làm được mà cái bộ DSP kia không làm được? Cũng như ngược lại?
Rẻ bằng bộ máy tính? Giá bộ máy tính là bao nhiêu nhỉ? Nguyên con laptop core i5 mà mình dùng hàng ngày.. còn rẻ hơn là cái DSP kia đó ạ. Nhưng cũng phải công nhận là giá trên đó rất Ok. Trước đó nhiều đơn vị đăng bán với giá mười mấy củ lận.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> của bác nè .không biết có áp dụng được ko


Cái bàn này tháo ra làm bàn map ngon lắm bác Tuấn nhỉ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác nào có nhu cầu dựng máy cnc cắt plasma oxy. Đang cần bộ điều khiển cắt và điều khiển chiều cao liên hệ tôi : 0981.66.99.69 tư vấn hướng dẫ
>  n nắp ráp ngon lành. Ae đừng phi công vào mấy cái mach 3 ko rẻ mà mất time. Rẻ bằng bộ vi tính các bạn nhé mà chức năng như hàng mỹ. Chi tiết  http://linhkiencnc.com/bo-dieu-khien-cut-plasma-oxy-gas https://youtu.be/L6pIye3rlRQ


Bác là người bên EMC hay sao mà dùng hình ảnh máy và sản phẩm cắt của họ trên trang web của minh vậy ?

----------


## Tuấn

Buồn buồn em lại chế tiếp cái con máy này ạ. Các bác đi qua xem giúp em cần chỉnh sửa gì thì bảo em nhá. Em củm ơn  :Smile: 

Bàn cắt đây ạ. Em làm theo mẫu các cao nhân miền Tây Nam bộ chỉ dạy, không biết qua điện thoại em hiểu bài đúng được bao nhiêu phần nữa :






Khung máy thì như thế này :






Màn hình với bàn phím thì tạm thời em để thế này :



Tủ điện thì mới có lắp được mấy thứ linh tinh vào, đi dây thì em chờ mấy tên chúng nó sơn xì xong rùi em lắp cho nó đỡ nhoe nhoét ra dây, cái hốc bên cạnh là để em đút cái máy tính vào :



Mỏ cắt thì em lắp cái combo vàng vàng này lên :



Cái combo trắng bên cạnh là em lắp cái máy khoan con con. Từ lúc cái máy C đểu của em nó chạy được, thập toàn đại bổ các thứ hàng linh tinh đều nhét vào khoan cả, hành trình nó bé tẹo, có 850 x 450, nhiều lúc cũng bí, bi chừ em lắp cái đầu khoan lên cái này, lâu lâu khoan cái gì to to thì bỏ lên lấy dấu hoặc khoan mũi phi 5 trở xuống, hi vọng là cái khung nó chịu được ạ.

Đầu khoan pờ rồ của em đây ạ :




Các bác đi qua ngó giúp em tẹo xem có cần chỉnh sửa cái gì không nhé, em củm ơn hì hì  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk, Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

trời ơi .... sơn xong mắc ói quá. Ông này ghiền hút 3 số 5 ( 555 ) sao chơi cái màu đặc trưng của nó thế ? quảng cáo trá hình nhá .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> trời ơi .... sơn xong mắc ói quá. Ông này ghiền hút 3 số 5 ( 555 ) sao chơi cái màu đặc trưng của nó thế ? quảng cáo trá hình nhá .


Ói là ói thía lào nhỉ ???? cái này bằng nhôm đúc đấy cụ nhá, sơn xấu quá thì để mai em oánh lại cho đẹp, sơn kim tuyến óng ánh 7 sắc cầu vồng luôn cho cụ lác mắt chơi  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Cho lão Nam CNC ói luôn này  :Smile:   Nghe cụ CKD bảo từ cái hôm lão Gamo sang nhà Nam CNC về được mấy hôm tự dưng lão này hay bị ói, lạ thật cơ, lão Gamo làm gì mà đến nông nỗi này nhỉ ? ...

Sơn cái bể nước xanh lè hè hè :



Chế cái chống gẫy mỏ, chả biết em bắt chước có đúng không nữa, loanh quanh ngoài bãi rác sau nhà nhặt được mấy cái linh tinh, lắp lại với nhau, thêm cái bộ trượt của lão Nam CNC nữa để set zero :

----------


## Tuấn

Sắp tết đên nơi roài, em up tềnh hềnh con máy đểu của em, ủn nó lên hy vọng trước tết nó chạy được tẹo.

Em nhìn mãi mà chả biết nó giống cái gì :




Tủ điện hầm bà lằng :




THC em dùng cái này :





Nguồn cắt dùng tạm cái của này đã ạ, nó mà nhấp nhổm được em mua cái khác cho nó pờ rồ hơn:



Cả nhà cho em hỏi tẹo, cái vụ bào về cnc là mỏ đã cắt hình như cái nguồn này nó không có, có cách nào chế được không ạ ? em thấy có mấy cái đèn ở góc trên, bên phải, có lợi dụng được cái gì ở đấy không ạ ?

Em củm ơn

----------

Diyodira, secondhand, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Diyodira kia, còm thì không còm, chém thì không chém... bấm like cái giề mà bấm  :Frown: , xem giúp em còn cái gì chưa ổn không với nào .... hu hu hu hu  :Frown: 

Máng điện em đi 2 cái, cách nhau 20cm, một cái cho dây nguồn cắt ra mỏ, một cái cho mấy thứ linh tinh còn lại. Em dùng cái dây một lõi 35 cho máy hàn ý ạ, bên ngoài rảnh rang em đút cái ống ruột gà lõi thép lồng ra ngoài, nối đất, chả biết có tí tác dụng chông nhiễu nào không nữa, nhà có sẵn nên em cứ tạm đút vào đã ạ, rút ra cũng dễ.

----------


## ktshung

Em không hiểu các cụ kỹ thuật dùng phần mềm vẽ 3D gì mà sao các trục song song vẽ nó cứ chảng hảng ra ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## secondhand

Like cho cái smartphone mới của bác. Còn cái plas với ma gì gì đó e hỏng biết

----------


## Tuấn

> Like cho cái smartphone mới của bác. Còn cái plas với ma gì gì đó e hỏng biết


Vẫn nó đấy bác. Em chụp ống kính mặt trước, mặt sau bị xươc hết do đút túi quần cùng mớ chìa khóa rùi bác ơi

----------


## CKD

Cơ mà cái nguồn ấy nó đánh lửa mồi plasma kiểu gù nhỉ. Đời cũ nó dùng cơ, lúc mồi plasma nó kêu tạch tạch.
Ngon hay không, không sao cả. Quan trọng là cách ly tốt. Mấy con cũ cũ vầy... nó đốt của em 3-4 cái bob thì mới có cách sống chung với nó.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cơ mà cái nguồn ấy nó đánh lửa mồi plasma kiểu gù nhỉ. Đời cũ nó dùng cơ, lúc mồi plasma nó kêu tạch tạch.
> Ngon hay không, không sao cả. Quan trọng là cách ly tốt. Mấy con cũ cũ vầy... nó đốt của em 3-4 cái bob thì mới có cách sống chung với nó.


Ùi em cũng quên nó đánh lửa kiểu gì rồi bác ui, cái nguồn này em mua cũng 7-8 năm rồi. Trước có 2 cái nguồn hàn xẻng dùng để cắt tay, một hôm nó hỏng, bí quá mua cái này về. Lúc mua về thì là mua mới, dưng mà bà con làm chỗ em chê nó nặng, dây lại ngắn nên bỏ đấy. Bụi bặm và thời gian nó tàn phai nhan sắc nhanh thía  :Smile:  Lâu em cũng quên là lúc nó cắt nó mồi hồ quang kiểu gì mất roài, hôm nào cho nó cắt phát xem sao  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì chắc chả có ai làm máy chậm như em cả  :Smile: 

Cuối cùng thì nó cũng cắt được tấm tôn các bác ạ :

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, Luyến, TLP, Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

Xong roài vậy là ăn tết ngon lành roài . Khao đi sếp ơi

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Xong roài vậy là ăn tết ngon lành roài . Khao đi sếp ơi


Có lý  :Smile:  vụ này phải nhậu to to roài  :Smile: 

Em cắt thử con rồng này, một con rồng lộn, hai con lộn rồng .....  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, GOHOME, Luyến, ngocsut, ppgas

----------


## Diyodira

> Có lý  vụ này phải nhậu to to roài 
> 
> Em cắt thử con rồng này, một con rồng lộn, hai con lộn rồng .....


L. rộng hay rộng L. giống nhau cả, chúc mừng Cụ có sản phẩm bá đạo để đón xuân.

thanks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## GOHOME

> Có lý  vụ này phải nhậu to to roài 
> 
> Em cắt thử con rồng này, một con rồng lộn, hai con lộn rồng .....


Hình trên chi tiết  (lông rồng ) nhỏ nhất kích thước bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## Tuấn

> Hình trên chi tiết  (lông rồng ) nhỏ nhất kích thước bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Em không biết bác ui, em chôm cái hình trên mạng, côn vớt ra file véc to, ad nó vào sheetcam rồi xuât file thui, đầu tiên em khai đường cắt rộng 1,5mm thì nó báo có chỗ ko cắt được, em khai ăn gian thành 1ly thì ổn ạ ( em cũng chưa đo xem đường cắt nó rộng bao li ạ

----------


## saudau

> Có lý  vụ này phải nhậu to to roài 
> 
> Em cắt thử con rồng này, một con rồng lộn, hai con lộn rồng .....


Lông của con rồng này giống cái cọng mà công chúa đưa cho ông thần đèn nà. hihihi

----------

Gamo, hoang.design

----------


## Khoa C3

> Em không biết bác ui, em chôm cái hình trên mạng, côn vớt ra file véc to, ad nó vào sheetcam rồi xuât file thui, đầu tiên em khai đường cắt rộng 1,5mm thì nó báo có chỗ ko cắt được, em khai ăn gian thành 1ly thì ổn ạ ( em cũng chưa đo xem đường cắt nó rộng bao li ạ


Nội công dạo lày tăng đáo để nhẩy.

----------


## andypupt

đẹp quá bác chủ, tks

----------


## Tuấn

Oải quá, các cụ xem giúp em con máy plasma này với.

Cứ nửa ngày nó chaỵ, rồi sang đến buổi chiều nó giở chứng. Đánh lửa một cái là nó treo luôn máy tính. Em chạy 2 máng riêng rẽ, một máng cho dây tín hiệu, máng kia cho cái dây ra mỏ cắt, cách nhau 20cm. Em còn bọc luôn cái dây ra mỏ bằng ống ruột gà lõi sắt, đấu mát đàng hoàng.

Cùng một file gcode thì hôm trước nó chạy, hôm sau nó nhấc Z lên 7, đục một cái, rồi nó dí xuống Z= 0, rồi mới kéo lên 3 để chạy cắt.

Em đã tháo hết cả THC này nọ ra rồi, vẫn hôm được hôm không, hay là tại em chưa cúng nhỉ ? các cụ xem giúp em còn cách nào nữa không với, mát em nối tất cả rồi, dây bọc chỗng nhiễu, một đầu nôi mát rồi ... hu hu hu hu

----------


## Gamo

Mỗi khi nẹt plasma là ông anh đang truyền 1 năng lượng khủng qua các thiết bị gần đó. Anh cứ thử nẹt plasma sát nguồn 1 con PC xem nó có treo đứ đừ hay reboot lại hem  :Wink: 

Ông anh kiểm tra máy bị treo là do sóng truyền qua không khí hay truyền qua dây? Rút hết dây từ máy tính tới con plasma, đánh lửa xem nó có treo máy tính ko?

Nếu ko có dây giếc gì cả mà ông anh nẹt plasma nó treo máy thì lỗi là do anh để máy tính gần quá. Anh chịu khó dời cái PC ra xa xa tí, nhớ đóng nắp thùng máy tính lại chứ đừng cho nó cởi truồng

Có dây nó mới treo thì anh lấy cục Ferrite to to, quấn sợi dây tín hiệu 1 vòng qua sợi Ferrite chỗ đầu máy tính, đầu nhận tín hiệu con THC anh cũng quấn 1 cục khác như vậy thì sẽ giảm nguy cơ, sang hơn nữa thì đầu vào PC cách ly quang  :Wink: 

Cụ Hải Anh nói mới nhớ: ngày xưa hồi có vụ sụt nguồn & nhiễu từ plasma ra ngược lại... món này thuộc về điện công nghiệp, em hem biết  :Wink: 

** nhớ trả em tiền tư vấn nha **  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tuấn

----------


## haianhelectric

> Oải quá, các cụ xem giúp em con máy plasma này với.
> 
> Cứ nửa ngày nó chaỵ, rồi sang đến buổi chiều nó giở chứng. Đánh lửa một cái là nó treo luôn máy tính. Em chạy 2 máng riêng rẽ, một máng cho dây tín hiệu, máng kia cho cái dây ra mỏ cắt, cách nhau 20cm. Em còn bọc luôn cái dây ra mỏ bằng ống ruột gà lõi sắt, đấu mát đàng hoàng.
> 
> Cùng một file gcode thì hôm trước nó chạy, hôm sau nó nhấc Z lên 7, đục một cái, rồi nó dí xuống Z= 0, rồi mới kéo lên 3 để chạy cắt.
> 
> Em đã tháo hết cả THC này nọ ra rồi, vẫn hôm được hôm không, hay là tại em chưa cúng nhỉ ? các cụ xem giúp em còn cách nào nữa không với, mát em nối tất cả rồi, dây bọc chỗng nhiễu, một đầu nôi mát rồi ... hu hu hu hu


Làm cái biến áp cách ly nguồn máy tính ra đi Huynh. còn cái THC nữa cũng mết đó.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuyên1982

bác chạy được nửa ngày là ngon rồi. tủ điện chuyên nghiệp vậy thì giải quyết con pc đi, kiếm con pc đồng bộ ngon ngon một tý + bàn phím chuột kô dây là ok ( em hay xài dell, nó ngồi luôn lên nguồn plasma tầu mà chả bảo sao). nhớ nối đất vỏ pc nữa.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà xem giúp em con máy tinh này chạy cho máy plasma có ổn hơn không ạ ? Nếu được em thử thay xem sao :

HP WorkStation Z400, XEON W3520( thế hệ Core i7 ), Cấu hình cao, chuyên đồ họa render 3D, máy cực ổn định, bảo hành 2 năm tại 141 Lê Thanh Nghị


Hãng sản xuất

HP Computer

Model

Z400

Bo mạch chủ

Z400, Intel® X58 Express Chipset

CHÍP - CPU

Intel® Xeon® Processor W3520 ( 8M Cache, MAX 2.93 GHz, 4.8 GT/s Intel® QPI) - THẾ HỆ CORE i7 - Chíp thế hệ mới, tiết kiệm điện, chạy nhanh, không nóng
All processors are 64-bit, support Intel DBS (demand-based switching) and Intel VT (Intel Virtualization Technology) 

Bộ nhớ trong - RAM

8Gb DDR3 - Hỗ trợ Non ECC & ECC Memory  
( NÂNG CẤP RAM 16GB + 900.000đ )

Tổng số 6 chân cắm ram, cho phép nâng cấp tối đa 48Gb ram DDR

Ổ đĩa cứng - HDD

500Gb HDD ( DUAL 250Gb ) chuẩn SATA, 7200 rpm 
HỖ TRỢ CÔNG NGHỆ RAID BẢO VỆ DỮ LIỆU
LẮP Ổ SSD LÀM HỆ ĐIỀU HÀNH - TỐC ĐỘ MÁY SẼ TĂNG TỚI 4 LẦN
Hỗ trợ các loại ổ cứng dung lượng lớn, Hỗ trợ ổ cứng Solid State Drive ( Ổ cứng thể rắn - SSD ), lắp SSD tốc độ nhanh gấp 3 lần thông thường
Nâng cấp thêm ổ cứng thể rắn SSD 120Gb + 1.100.000đ, máy chạy nhanh gấp 5 lần thông thường. ( Ổ đê chạy Window )

VGA Đồ họa

QUADRO FX380 ( ĐA TÍN HIỆU - CN CUDA CORE - 128 BITS DDR3)
Công nghệ CUDA Cores độc quyền với 16 CUDA Cores, băng thông 22.4Gbs, 2 đường tín hiệu DVI  ra. Thương hiệu số 1 cho ĐỒ HỌA.

Card mạnh LAN

Integrated Broadcom® 57780 Ethernet LAN 10/100/1000

Ổ Đĩa Quang

DVD hoặc DVD Combo, nếu có ổ Ghi DVD không tính thêm tiền

Xử lý Âm Thanh

High Definition Audio Codec ADI 1984a

Hỗ trợ đường ra, vào và micro

Các kết nối khác

8cổng USB 2.0 ( 2 trước - 6 sau ), 6 cổng USB 2.0, 1 RJ45, 1 cổng Serial ( COM), 1 cổng VGA, 2 cổng DisplayPort, 2 cổng PS2, 2 đường vào cho MIC và Stereo, 2 đường ra âm thanh, Hỗ trợ Parallel/ Serial Port

Hỗ trợ phần mềm

Window 7 Propessional  CÓ BẢN QUYỀN ( Xin lưu ý, máy chạy Window bản quyền cực nhanh và ổn định )

http://maydongbo.vn/may-tram-hp-work...au-hinh-1.html


Sao em không thấy có cổng LPT nhỉ ?

----------


## sieunhim

ôi bác ấy thật là chịu chơi định mua hẳn WT để làm máy cho CNC, e mơ 1 con để vẽ mà ko đủ xiền  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

*Dòng này ko có LPT bác nhé*, nên suy nghĩ lại. Kiếm mấy con dòng văn phòng là ok roài a ơi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cả nhà xem giúp em con máy tinh này chạy cho máy plasma có ổn hơn không ạ ? Nếu được em thử thay xem sao :
> 
> HP WorkStation Z400, XEON W3520( thế hệ Core i7 ), Cấu hình cao, chuyên đồ họa render 3D, máy cực ổn định, bảo hành 2 năm tại 141 Lê Thanh Nghị
> 
> 
> Hãng sản xuất
> 
> HP Computer
> 
> ...


sếp mua cái controller của tàu cho nhanh sếp ơi :v

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

Tuấn

----------


## mr.trinhly

Bác chuyển qua dùng bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng của China + THC (F2100+F1620( của nó là OK ngay. Chẳng lo nhiễu nhiếc gì.

----------

thuyên1982, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

> Cả nhà xem giúp em con máy tinh này chạy cho máy plasma có ổn hơn không ạ ? Nếu được em thử thay xem sao :
> 
> HP WorkStation Z400, XEON W3520( thế hệ Core i7 ), Cấu hình cao, chuyên đồ họa render 3D, máy cực ổn định, bảo hành 2 năm tại 141 Lê Thanh Nghị
> 
> 
> Hãng sản xuất
> 
> HP Computer
> 
> ...


Cái này anh Tuấn giải quyết phần ngọn mà ko giải quyết phần gốc. Mấy con WS vỏ sắt nặng thì có thể chống nhiễu qua không khí tốt hơn máy thường tí, nguồn nghiếc có thể ngon hơn thì khó bị nhiễu từ nguồn hơn nhưng về bản chất thì anh ko triệt tiêu được cái nguồn nhiễu thì họa may Military class PC mới đủ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái này anh Tuấn giải quyết phần ngọn mà ko giải quyết phần gốc. Mấy con WS vỏ sắt nặng thì có thể chống nhiễu qua không khí tốt hơn máy thường tí, nguồn nghiếc có thể ngon hơn nhưng về bản chất thì anh ko triệt tiêu được cái nguồn nhiễu thì họa may Military class PC mới đủ


Oh cái military pc nó dùng cho vụ này được à bác, hôm nọ em có 1 con, không dùng bị cha kia cướp mất rồi, để em kiếm con khác. À em nhớ rồi, còn 1 con có một tên đang gạ cho em, để em đi lấy về he he, thanks bác

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác chuyển qua dùng bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng của China + THC (F2100+F1620( của nó là OK ngay. Chẳng lo nhiễu nhiếc gì.


Ùi, con này em lại lắp cái khoan bên cạnh mỏ cắt, mà em mới biết khoan nên thích lắp vào lắm. Bác cho em hỏi tí, bi chừ lắp bộ chuyên dụng cho plasma, có cách gì chuyển công tắc cho nó khoan được không nhỉ ?

----------


## Luyến

> Ùi, có cách gì chuyển công tắc cho nó khoan được không nhỉ ?


Câu hỏi này phải có bia mới trả lời dc bác Ah.

----------


## Tuấn

Hi các bác  :Smile: 

Tình hình là sau mấy hôm lọ mọ đấu lại cái tủ điện con máy plasma cùi của em thì trông hềnh thức cái tủ nó cũng đỡ mắc ói hơn ạ.

Mấy hôm trước nó thế này :



Hôm nay trông nó thế này ạ :



Mất khá nhiều công lọ mọ dưng mà trình đấu điện mach3 của em cũng lên nhiều phết đấy ạ, sắp tới chắc em đổi nghề đi bấm đầu cốt cho cụ Gamo được roài.

Có một vấn đề hơi khoai cả nhà giúp em tẹo ạ.

Con máy này em gắn XY là HBS 86, trục Z cho plasma 1 con 5 pha size 60, trục Z cho máy khoan em cũng gắn 1 con 5 pha như vậy.
Vậy là trong cái tủ của em nó có đến 4 cái drivers và 1 con biến tần cho máy khoan rồi.
Cái Bob của em thế là đã dùng hết chân cấp cho drivers rồi ạ.

Bi chừ em lại muốn cắt được mấy cái ống inox như thế này :



Đại khái là cái đầu nó phải cắt oằn tà là ngoằn một tẹo, trước giờ bọn em cắt tay, lâu quá nên em muốn chế cái trục A, lắp phía sau bàn máy để cắt ống tròn ạ.

Đại khái là em đã làm như thế này rùi :



Cái đoạn hộp vuông thò ra là nó gắn với trục X của bàn máy. Em định gắn mỏ cắt vào đây.
Đầu đằng kia của cái cây I nó có cái trục A để quay ống khi cắt.
Nó còn 1 con mô tơ kéo xích để kéo cái ống lại mỗi khi cắt xong. Cây I trục A dài 7m, hành trình Y của máy khoảng 2,8m. Ống của em dài 6m, đoạn cắt dài nhất khoảng 2,5m. Cái động cơ kéo xích chắc em gắn cho nó bộ phát xung rồi bấm bằng tay thui.

Con mô tơ trục A cũng là HBS 86, vậy em có cần đấu thêm 1 driver hay làm thế nào để con driver cho trục X nó quay luôn cái trục A được không các cụ ? Khi cắt ống thì khỏi cắt trên bàn, và cắt trên bàn thì khỏi cắt ống ạ.

Trên màn hình máy tính khi cài mach3 thì nó có 3 cái biểu tượng, 1 cái cho phay, 1 cái cho plasma và 1 cái cho máy tiện.
Em đã dùng cái cho phay để khoan, cái cho plasma để cắt trên bàn, vậy bi chừ muốn thêm một cái plasma nữa để cắt ống thì làm thế nào được ạ ?

Các cụ chỉ giúp em với nhá. Em củm ơn nhiều nhiều lém  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## th11

cụ đã đi trước em 1 bức rồi. em cũng tính sẽ làm cắt ống và cắt phẳng trên cùng 1 máy, cũng tham khảo nhều nguồn khác nhau, em có ngu kiến thế này
- lấy trục X làm trục A luôn, khi làm file thì mình trải phẳng ra rồi thiết kế chi tiết trên đó ( cái này corel em làm phát một)
- cây sắt thò ra đó để gắn đầu cắt là okroi
- bác dùng cơ cấu đỡ phôi gắn trên trục X phía sau đầu cắt như thế đơn giản hơn và ko cần đến cây I kia nữa,
- trục xoay X thì bác làm tăng đưa lên xuống để cắt được nhiều đường kính khác nhau
hình như bác muốn cho máy đứng yên, cách của em thì Y chạy trên máy luôn a


* em không biết vẽ đầu cắt kiểu gì cho đẹp bác ạ kaka

----------

CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tự động hóa đi anh, sản phẩm đẹp & mình đỡ được công việc mấy chú nhân viên.

Bộ chia tín hiệu thì em bó tay. Ko thấy cha nào bán cái loại công tắc 8 chiều hết, kỳ lạ thật... Ko biết có cách nào tự chế công tắc 8 chân ko?
Em chỉ nghĩ ra được mấy giải pháp:
1. Giải pháp thô bỉ là 2 cái phích cắm 8 chân như trong sờ pín, dùng con nào thì giật cái giắc đực từ driver ra, cắm vào giắc cái của con motor tương ứng.

2. Nếu muốn cho công nhân nó gạt công tác thì mua 1 bộ 8 con relay thế này. Giá cũng rẻ, khoảng 100K đổ lại cho bo 8 con: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5V-8...798751576.html

3. Mua bộ chia tín hiệu vi tính, như bộ chia tín hiệu màn hình/bàn phím/con chuột/LPT/COM chẳng hạn, về mod lại, thay dây cho to hơn cho phù hợp công suất


Vụ biểu tượng mới thì cũng đơn giản. Máy này của em ko có Mach3, ko test thực tế được nên tán phét chay trước nhe, coi chừng em tám sai. Hồi em làm video hướng dẫn sau nếu cần
1. Anh bấm nút Start => Mach3 => chạy Mach3 Loader, nó sẽ có option cho anh tạo 1 profile mới. Anh tạo 1 profile mới cho Mach3, đặt tên là PlasmaCatOng chẳng hạn
2. Trên màn hình desktop, chọn cái short cut cho Mach3 Plasma chẳng hạn, nhấn Ctrl-C để copy shortcut đó. Sau đó Ctrl-V để paste nó xuống ngay màn hình desktop luôn. Đặt tên nó lại là Mach3 Plasma Cat Ong chẳng hạn
3. Bấm nút phải chuột vào shortcut anh vừa tạo, chọn Properties => chọn tab "Shortcut" => ngay field Target nó dạng dạng thế ni: "Mach3.exe /p:xxxx" gì đó. Anh thay cái xxx bằng PlasmaCatOng, thế là xong

Để lúc nào em bật cái máy có Mach3 em sẽ test lại các bước cho chính xác & quay phim sau nếu cần, nhưng ông anh cứ thử trước xem sao, ko chết đâu  :Wink:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hi cái bộ xoay xoay em làm đúng kiểu cụ Th11 bẩu ạ. Bộ xoay em lắp lên 1 bộ trượt, có cây ren mịn để vặn tay kéo lên hạ xuống theo cỡ ống mình cần.

Mấy cái bàn bên dưới đỡ ống thì em làm bánh xe cố định.

Bên cắt ống thì em chỉ có nhu cầu cắt một loại sản phẩm thui, vẽ trên 2d rồi cuốn nó lại thì em có thấy trong sheetcam nó có, nhưng mà để cho đám tiểu yêu nhà em sử dụng thuận tiện, em đang nhờ cụ Anhcos viết cho 1 phần mêm xuất Gcode cho cái này ạ. Được vậy thì em đỡ lo phần vẽ với lại code gì gì, có thời gian đi bia bọt chém gió, vui hơn là thỉnh thoảng lại phải ngồi mà vẽ hì hì  :Smile: 

Vụ hàn giắc cắm thì em chịu rồi cụ Gamo ui, để em lắp mấy con rơ le, một cái công tắc bên ngoài tủ, vặn 1 cái thì nó đóng sang bên cắt ống, vặn ngược thì nó đóng sang bên cắt  bàn.

Vụ mach3 để đầu tuần em thử xem, được vậy thì quá là hay ợ. 

Củm ơn cụ Gamo nhiều lém lém ợ  :Smile:

----------


## haianhelectric

> Hi cái bộ xoay xoay em làm đúng kiểu cụ Th11 bẩu ạ. Bộ xoay em lắp lên 1 bộ trượt, có cây ren mịn để vặn tay kéo lên hạ xuống theo cỡ ống mình cần.
> 
> Mấy cái bàn bên dưới đỡ ống thì em làm bánh xe cố định.
> 
> Bên cắt ống thì em chỉ có nhu cầu cắt một loại sản phẩm thui, vẽ trên 2d rồi cuốn nó lại thì em có thấy trong sheetcam nó có, nhưng mà để cho đám tiểu yêu nhà em sử dụng thuận tiện, em đang nhờ cụ Anhcos viết cho 1 phần mêm xuất Gcode cho cái này ạ. Được vậy thì em đỡ lo phần vẽ với lại code gì gì, có thời gian đi bia bọt chém gió, vui hơn là thỉnh thoảng lại phải ngồi mà vẽ hì hì 
> 
> Vụ hàn giắc cắm thì em chịu rồi cụ Gamo ui, để em lắp mấy con rơ le, một cái công tắc bên ngoài tủ, vặn 1 cái thì nó đóng sang bên cắt ống, vặn ngược thì nó đóng sang bên cắt  bàn.
> 
> Vụ mach3 để đầu tuần em thử xem, được vậy thì quá là hay ợ. 
> ...


Lằng nhằng mãi nhỉ, Huynh qua em đi , một buổi xong hết..

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Lằng nhằng mãi nhỉ, Huynh qua em đi , một buổi xong hết..


Đang sắp chết đuối vớ được cái phao, em oải quá rùi, để em chạy sang cụ chỉ em với nhá.

Hôm nay em chạy thử, bỏ cái máy tính đi chỗ khác, làm cái thùng sắt úp lại ... cho nó đỡ nhiễu, dây màn hình bị ngắn, chạy ra ngoài hàng... còn mỗi dây 15m, chết tiệt thật, đành mua.

Cuộn một mớ dây màn hình đút vào cái khe, lúc mồi lửa nó oánh tối đen cái màn hình.

Dưng mà cái máy tính ko đơ mới hay chứ. Đỡ nhiễu hẳn. Em cũng chả biết nó do chỗ nào nữa ....

Cái macro m3 cho probe nó dở chứng, cứ chạy ra vị trí, chưa chọc xuống nó đã báo lỗi, chả hỉu sao nữa, loay hoay mãi không được, em bỏ béng cái macro đi, chạy ngon choét, chỉ phải cái tội càng chạy nó càng lên cao hay sao ý... bực thật.

Cái THC hết gây nhiễu máy tính rồi, đấu vào chả biết sao nó cứ dúi cái mỏ xuống mới đau em. Thôi đành lại tháo nó ra.

Nản quá, tối về than thở với một cha chưa biết máy plasma là gì, hắn nghe một hồi, phán : Cái probe của bác nó lỗi rồi, chắc chưa xuống nó đã có tín hiệu nên macro nó dừng chứ gì ?

Ờ ờ ờ, đúng nhỉ, bây giờ mới nhớ, buổi sáng đến thấy đứa bạn làm cùng nó khoe : cái cảm biến anh để xa quá, em chỉnh lại rồi, cực nhạy nhé.

Chêt toi thật, nó chỉnh lại nhạy quá, chạy cái lắc lắc báo bố nó probe của mềnh rùi, he he mai chỉnh lại xem sao.

Cái con step 5 pha kéo trục Z chạy dây không chống nhiễu, chắc nó lại nhiễu ở đây nữa rồi nên mới kéo cái mỏ lên chứ ? Mai em thay dây chống nhiễu xem sao  :Smile:

----------

muoithinh

----------


## dungtb

cụ nào có bản sheetcam ngon tí gửi em với

----------

muoithinh

----------


## Tuấn

Con máy plasma cùi của em đến hôm nay chạy ổn định rồi ạ. Lỗi lớn nhất của nó làm tốn nhiều thời gian mày mò là con sensor probe lấy Z zero. Con này em dùng cái bộ trượt nó ngắn quá, thành ra nó yếu, khi chạy nó rung rung chạm bén cái sensor, thành ra máy nó báo lỗi. Thay bộ dài vào chạy ổn định luôn ạ.

Em cực kì cám ơn các bác Diodyra, CKD, TCM và các bác khác đã dành nhiều thời gian chỉ bảo cho em làm hoàn thành con máy này.

:Vụ cắt ống tròn sắp tới đi dây điện chắc em lại quấy nhiễu các cụ tiếp tiếp tiếp ạ, mong các cụ chiếu cố lính mới hổng piết giề nhá nhá nhá  :Smile:

----------

muoithinh

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái rờ le đóng mở tủ điện cùng máy tính của ông anh đây nhe





Bên trái là đèn led COB để test, bật máy thì đèn bật (giây 4), tắt máy (giây thứ 24) thì hơn 2 phút sau rờ le tắt.

----------

muoithinh, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Hehe, cái rờ le đóng mở tủ điện cùng máy tính của ông anh đây nhe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bên trái là đèn led COB để test, bật máy thì đèn bật (giây 4), tắt máy (giây thứ 24) thì hơn 2 phút sau rờ le tắt.


Ui em củm ơn cụ Gamo nhiều lém, nhiều lém nhé  :Smile: 

Có cái này tiện cho em lắm lắm rồi, đỡ phải đứng chờ máy tính tắt hẳn mới tắt at tủ điện.

Vụ này là em có đồ chơi để hù mấy cha trình non và xanh như TCM, Nam CNC roài hé hé  :Smile:  bọn hắn làm gì có cái đồ công nghệ cao dư lày, cụ nhỉ  :Smile: 

À tiện thể cả nhà cho em hỏi chút, tủ điện em có dùng cho 1 con máy tính, 1 cái nguồn 70v 18A, 2 cái nguồn DC 24v chạy cho mấy con rờ le thì lắp con khởi động từ bi nhiêu A ( 1 pha 220v) là đủ ạ ? 

Em củm ơn cả nhà, thanks cụ Gamo nhóe  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

muoithinh

----------


## CKD

Ủa, chi vậy ta?
Máy em, khi mach3 khởi động xong thì tủ tự khởi động. Sau khi tắt Mach3 thì tủ tự tắt.

Hoặc sau khi mach3 khởi động xong thì tủ mới chờ khởi động (bấm Power On mới có tác dụng). Nhưng sau khi tắt Mach3 thì tủ tự tắt.

Cái BOB cụ dùng có charge pump mà không dùng.. dùng cái này làm gì cho nó rối  :Smile: 

Còn cái khởi động từ >10A là Ok... mà thấy từ 10-20A giá cũng sam sam nên quất to nhất có thể cho bền ạ.

----------

muoithinh, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Tuấn nói cụ muốn làm delay off như thế để khi cụ muốn reboot Pc thì vẫn ko tắt tủ điện, nhưng khi cụ ấy tắt PC thật thì tắt luôn tủ điện

Charge Pump thì tắt Mach 3 là tắt tủ điện. Thế thì khi cái máy cụ ấy treo reboot lại là tủ điện reboot theo

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

ừ nhỉ, máy em bob xịn có charge pump mà, vậy mà không nghĩ ra. Mẫy cha kia toàn dùng bob đểu, chả có pum pủng gì cả. 
Cha CKD này nghĩ ra lắm thứ hay thật  :Smile: 

Dưng mà máy em có mấy cái phanh chống trôi, driver 5 pha nó chạy một tẹo con mô tơ mới giữ được, Khởi ìđộng xong lại chờ một lúc mới được bấm reset thì cũng bất tiện. Để em lắp con này cho nó pờ rồ hé hé  :Smile:

----------

muoithinh

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ Tuấn nói cụ muốn làm delay off như thế để khi cụ muốn reboot Pc thì vẫn ko tắt tủ điện, nhưng khi cụ ấy tắt PC thật thì tắt luôn tủ điện
> 
> Charge Pump thì tắt Mach 3 là tắt tủ điện. Thế thì khi cái máy cụ ấy treo reboot lại là tủ điện reboot theo


Lão CKD trình non lém, không làm được cái mạch phức tạp dư này đâu cụ, lão ý nói thế để em nhường lại cho lão ý ấy mà. Còn lâu nhé  :Smile:

----------

muoithinh

----------


## CKD

> ừ nhỉ, máy em bob xịn có charge pump mà, vậy mà không nghĩ ra. Mẫy cha kia toàn dùng bob đểu, chả có pum pủng gì cả. 
> Cha CKD này nghĩ ra lắm thứ hay thật 
> 
> Dưng mà máy em có mấy cái phanh chống trôi, driver 5 pha nó chạy một tẹo con mô tơ mới giữ được, Khởi ìđộng xong lại chờ một lúc mới được bấm reset thì cũng bất tiện. Để em lắp con này cho nó pờ rồ hé hé


Phanh trục á. Tụi nó lại chạy kiểu khác à.
Tụi nó chạy theo timer thời gian, đóng ngay mà tắt thì chậm. Nêu khi có tín hiệu tắt máy thì nó ngắt phanh xong, tẹo sau mới ngắt toàn hệ thống.

Mà thôi, phong cách của cụ.. là dây nhợ lòng thòng.. em thì thích ít dây cho nó tiết kiệm. Nên cụ cứ chơi theo cách của cụ... em thì cứ 1-2 dây LPT là xong. Không có thích nhiều dây nối từ PC ra, vì càng nhiều dây thì.. nhiễu càng nhiều & khó mà cách ly. Đến cái phím & cái chuột mà em còn éo dùng dây cơ mà  :Smile:

----------

muoithinh, Tuấn

----------


## duccuong1974

> Đang sắp chết đuối vớ được cái phao, em oải quá rùi, để em chạy sang cụ chỉ em với nhá.
> 
> Hôm nay em chạy thử, bỏ cái máy tính đi chỗ khác, làm cái thùng sắt úp lại ... cho nó đỡ nhiễu, dây màn hình bị ngắn, chạy ra ngoài hàng... còn mỗi dây 15m, chết tiệt thật, đành mua.
> 
> Cuộn một mớ dây màn hình đút vào cái khe, lúc mồi lửa nó oánh tối đen cái màn hình.
> 
> Dưng mà cái máy tính ko đơ mới hay chứ. Đỡ nhiễu hẳn. Em cũng chả biết nó do chỗ nào nữa ....
> 
> Cái macro m3 cho probe nó dở chứng, cứ chạy ra vị trí, chưa chọc xuống nó đã báo lỗi, chả hỉu sao nữa, loay hoay mãi không được, em bỏ béng cái macro đi, chạy ngon choét, chỉ phải cái tội càng chạy nó càng lên cao hay sao ý... bực thật.
> ...


Bạn dùng nguồn cắt gì . Nếu nguồn tàu thì cần chống nhiễu thật kỹ: Tốt nhất là cây máy tình dùng loại máy đồng bộ như dell, ibm v.v... loại này chịu nhiễu khá tốt. Bàn phím cũng cần chống nhiễu bằng cách tháo ra lót bọc giấy thiếc nối mát bên trong. Trước đây tôi dùng mach3 cho máy plasma đúng là cái vụ chống nhiễu khá phức tạp mất nhiều thời gian sử dụng nhiều biện pháp mới đáp ứng được cho ông nguồn Tàu. Bây giờ sử dụng bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng cho máy plasma, flame thì việc chống nhiễu đơn giản hơn. theo tôi nếu bạn lắp máy để nghiên cứu thì dung mach3 cũng được nhưng nếu lắp để sử dụng thì nên dùng bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng phù hợp hơn. Bạn có thể tham khảo link sau:
http://ttvnol.com/threads/may-cat-cnc-plasma.14410330/

----------

CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ui, nghe đến nhiễu là em sợ rùi, để em tìm cách đi dây cho nó gọn gọn tẹo. Vụ tắt tủ điện em hay nghĩ nghĩ cái gì tẩn mẩn chờ máy tắt chưa xong hẳn đã gạt cái át. Mà cài lại win thì khoai lắm, em cài lại chưa lần nào được, lại phải xách về HN túm áo các cao thủ  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

muoithinh

----------


## muoithinh

Các bác vẽ dùng phần mềm gì thế .

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, gửi Sếp Tuấn nhé. Cuối phim có sơ đồ. Nguồn thì em nghĩ chỉ cần nguồn thường là đủ ùi. Con tụ anh nên chọn loại có áp chừng 100V, như trong phim nó dùng tụ 50V thì hơi phiêu

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bạn dùng nguồn cắt gì . Nếu nguồn tàu thì cần chống nhiễu thật kỹ: Tốt nhất là cây máy tình dùng loại máy đồng bộ như dell, ibm v.v... loại này chịu nhiễu khá tốt. Bàn phím cũng cần chống nhiễu bằng cách tháo ra lót bọc giấy thiếc nối mát bên trong. Trước đây tôi dùng mach3 cho máy plasma đúng là cái vụ chống nhiễu khá phức tạp mất nhiều thời gian sử dụng nhiều biện pháp mới đáp ứng được cho ông nguồn Tàu. Bây giờ sử dụng bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng cho máy plasma, flame thì việc chống nhiễu đơn giản hơn. theo tôi nếu bạn lắp máy để nghiên cứu thì dung mach3 cũng được nhưng nếu lắp để sử dụng thì nên dùng bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng phù hợp hơn. Bạn có thể tham khảo link sau:
> http://ttvnol.com/threads/may-cat-cnc-plasma.14410330/


Em dùng nguồn cebora bác ạ. Cũng nhiễu lắm. 

Dưng mà em tham như mõ ấy bác, em cố vọc cái mach3 và chống nhiễu để làm tiếp mây con plasma và máy hàn nữa. Chả phải làm để bán đâu ạ. Nhà dùng thôi.

 Máy hàn nó nhiễu cũng kinh lắm ạ. Bật lửa cao tần là tắt máy tính luôn ợ. Mấy bộ điều khiển plasma chuyên dụng mà kết nối với plc thì cũng khó, thêm nhiều trục cũng vậy nên thôi thì em cứ phải thử thôi ạ




> Các bác vẽ dùng phần mềm gì thế .


Vẽ để cắt thì em dùng autocad. Xuất code thì sheetcam bác ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Hi các cụ xem giúp em cái lỗi này với :

con plasma của em dùng mach3, bob 5 trục, 3 rơ le dư lày :



Em dùng con rơ le P2 cho đóng mở mỏ cắt ợ.

Tềnh hềnh mấy hôm trước con rơ le này nó cứ tự sáng sáng cái đèn led báo của nó.

Đầu tiên nó sáng mờ mờ, lúc cắt thì nó sáng rực lên. Cắt lúc được lúc không. Bực cả mềnh.

Hôm trước nó tịt hẳn, không cắt được nữa. Thay con bob khác vào. Chạy ngon.

Hôm nay con bob mới thay vào nó lại sáng đèn, lại ứ chạy được nữa.

Kiểm tra thì rơ le này chần thường mở nó đóng luôn, chân thường đóng nó cũng đóng luôn.

Điên quá, em lôi ra ngồi tần ngần, chiều lại chạy qua chỗ lão Cnc24h kiếm mấy con bob nữa mới được. 

Kiểm tra lại con lần trước hỏng thay ra. Thấy nó vẫn ngon. Thay vào, lại chả làm sao cả, đèn không sáng mờ mờ như trước nữa. Cắt chán .... thấy chả sao. 

Buồn buồn em lại thay con vừa hỏng vào .... lại ngon như mới, chạy mãi chả có bị làm sao ....

Có cụ nào bị cái lỗi này chưa ạ ? lỗi tại đâu nhỉ ? hay là tủ điện bị bụi kim loại nó bay vào nhỉ ? em lấy khí nén xịt vào rồi mà chả ăn thua. Cứ tháo ra lắp lại là lại chạy ngon ... hu hu hu hu ..... hay là lão Gamo lão ý lập đàn cúng bái trù úm em hả các cụ ?

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi chút các cụ ui, bi chừ em lắp thêm cái trục xoay để chuyên cắt ống tròn plasma. Vậy có cần bộ chống gãy mỏ cho cắt ống tròn không ợ ? THC có cần không hử các cụ ui ?

Em củm ơn

----------


## Diyodira

> Cho em hỏi chút các cụ ui, bi chừ em lắp thêm cái trục xoay để chuyên cắt ống tròn plasma. Vậy có cần bộ chống gãy mỏ cho cắt ống tròn không ợ ? THC có cần không hử các cụ ui ?
> 
> Em củm ơn


nếu ống thẳng và canh trục xoay chuẩn thì không cần các thứ đó cụ ơi, trường hợp nữa là nếu khoảng cách biên dạng giữa các chi tiết (chỗ gần nhất giữa 2 chi tiết) lớn hơn 20mm thì cụ chỉ cần cho 2 hòn bi nằm ở 2 bên đầu cắt (cái này là thật, cụ đừng tưởng tượng nha), dọc theo trục y là được rồi, cụ muốn chỉnh cho đầu cắt nó cao bao nhiêu thì tùy kinh nghiệm




 tks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> nếu ống thẳng và canh trục xoay chuẩn thì không cần các thứ đó cụ ơi, trường hợp nữa là nếu khoảng cách biên dạng giữa các chi tiết (chỗ gần nhất giữa 2 chi tiết) lớn hơn 20mm thì cụ chỉ cần cho 2 hòn bi nằm ở 2 bên đầu cắt (cái này là thật, cụ đừng tưởng tượng nha), dọc theo trục y là được rồi, cụ muốn chỉnh cho đầu cắt nó cao bao nhiêu thì tùy kinh nghiệm
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tks


Hi củm ơn cụ. con máy cùi của em chạy mấy tuần nay ổn phết. Sau khi thay máy tính, thay tiếp máy nén khí thì bi chừ nó ổn hẳn rùi ợ. Hồi trước cái máy nén khí của em nó có nước, chạy hay bị chập chờn cái bép cắt, bi chừ mua cái khác, không thấy có nước trong khí nén, chạy ổn rùi ợ.

Để em lắp nốt mấy cái dây điện rồi thử vụ cắt ống xem sao, phần mềm đã có cụ Anhcos viết cho rồi, cái này bọn em chỉ cắt có 1 loại sản phẩm thui nên có phần mềm riêng thì cũng dễ cho mọi người vận hành hơn, còn dùng sheetcam cho cắt ống thì vẽ xong em cũng nghẻo rùi, còn đấu thời gian mà chém gió nữa  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo các sư huynh, em vừa nghịch được một trò vui vui ở cái con máy cùi của em, thui thì em up lên đây chúc các bác đầu tuần mới vui vẻ ạ.

Số là em nghèo quá, chả có xiền để mua cái nguồn plasma xịn xịn, đành lôi cái nguồn cắt tay ra lắp vào máy cnc để cắt ạ.

Cái nguồn cắt tay dây mỏ cắt ngắn ngủn nên dây em cũng chế luôn, mua cái mỏ cắt tàu lắp vào, rùi cắt ạ.

Nó cắt thì cũng cắt được ạ, nhưng mà hay bị lỗi không mồi lửa khi xong 1 đường cắt,  nhấc mỏ lên cắt nhát tiếp theo.

1 anh bạn làm cùng sau mấy hôm đứng cắt bẩu em dư lày : cái máy này mà mình cắt xong 1 đường, bấm tạm dừng cho nó hết xì xì khí ở đầu mỏ cắt thì mồi hồ quang rất chuẩn.

Dưng mà chờ phải gần 1 phút nó mới hết xì xì...

Thía là em lắp béng 1 con van khí nén vào đường ống từ máy ra mỏ cắt, thêm con timer nữa, bật mỏ cắt thì nó mở, tắt mỏ cắt thì 3s sau nó đóng.

Kết quả là nó cắt ngon cực các bác ạ, mấy ngày liền không bị mất lửa nhát nào cả.

Ui ui các bác ui, em nể em quá..... đi mất  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, hoangson, mactech, solero

----------


## Gamo

> ... Ui ui các bác ui, em nể em quá..... đi mất


Ui ui, nghe mà em cũng té ghế  :Wink:

----------


## VanMinh

Nhân đây các bác cho em hỏi ngu tý. Vì sao khi máy cắt plasma tắt rồi, nó vẫn xã 1 lượng khí (theo như bác Tuấn là "xì xì" ở đầu mỏ cắt)? Theo em, nó có 2 nhược điểm:
+ 1 là làm tốn khí nén
+ 2 là như bác Tuấn nói, phải hết xì xì ở đầu mỏ cắt thì mồi hồ quang chuẩn hơn. Có lần em nghịch ngu với mỏ cắt tay, khi khí còn xì xì, em mần luôn nhát tiếp theo, vậy là ngửi thấy mùi khét ở tay cắt luôn.
Mình có thể điều chỉnh thời gian xì xì này trên bộ nguồn plasma được không các bác?
P/S : Bác Tuấn ơi, nhờ bác up thành quả của bác lên cho em được học theo với ạ....
Xin cám ơn các bác!

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

cái xì đó theo m biết là để làm nguội mỏ cắt. còn theo m biết thì khi đánh lửa nó cũng có khí xì ra trước. Bình thừong mình dùng thì nó đang xì vẫn đánh lửa bình thường, m dùng nguồn fumak .

----------

VanMinh

----------


## VanMinh

Em dùng nguồn Jasic Cut100. Khi đầu cắt còn xì xì, vẫn đánh lữa được, có điều béc cắt nhanh tèo và bộ nguồn thì kêu bụp bụp. Thời gian đầu mới dùng thì nó xì xì tầm 3s, dùng gần 1 năm nó xì xì lên 6s. Có thể chỉnh thời gian xì xì này trực tiếp trên bộ nguồn được không bác Nguyễn Tuấn? thank bác!

----------


## Tuấn

Em up cái hình lên ạ :



Đây là con timer, em lắp nó ở cái hốc trung gian, nằm ngoài tủ điện, nguồn 24v này và mớ rơ le em để đây ngăn không cho tín hiệu từ mỏ cắt, bộ thc linh tinh chạy trực tiếp vào tủ điện, cho nó đỡ nhiễu tủ điện ạ.



Con van khí nén, cái này em bịt bớt đầu vào ra để nó chỉ còn là con van đóng, mở thui ạ.

Đại khái là con timer em để 3s, khi bật mỏ cắt thì nó mở, cho khí từ máy plasma chạy ra mỏ. Khi tắt mỏ cắt thì 3s sau nó đóng lại. Dây dẫn khí từ van khí nén đến mỏ cắt dài khoảng 10m nên lượng khí nén trong dây vẫn còn, sau 3s khi con van nó đóng thì lượng khí còn trong ống vẫn xì xì phun ra đầu bép cắt để làm mát tiếp. 

Thời gian từ lúc mỏ cắt tắt, nhấc lên, chạy ra chỗ mới, xuống, dò chiều cao, cắt tiếp khoảng 5-6s gì đấy nên em để mò 3s. 

Thực tế là với con máy của em là máy cắt tay chuyển sang và chế cái này thì nó chạy ổn, vì con máy này em dùng khoảng 10 năm rồi nên thời gian đóng mở rơ le khí nén nó không phù hợp với cắt mày tự động. Bình thường cắt nó hay bị lỗi không đánh lửa, chế cái này vào thì nó hết lỗi ạ.

----------


## lkhoa

Con này sẽ khỏe như trâu ý chứ..
Thiết kế của bác khá ổn, việc lắp mấy cái chắn bụi ấy dễ mà bác lo làm gì

----------


## Tuấn

Hê hê hê em mới lắp con nguồn tàu, cắt inox ngon choét các cụ ạ:



Các cụ bấm like em đi, em chỉ chỗ mua cho he he he

----------

BKH, cuong, Gamo, huyquynhbk, manipul, solero

----------


## huyquynhbk

ngon quá cụ Hói ơi. cắt đc thép dày bao nhiêu thế cụ ơi

----------


## Tuấn

> ngon quá cụ Hói ơi. cắt đc thép dày bao nhiêu thế cụ ơi


200a cắt được 40 ly bác ui.

----------

cokhidienmay

----------


## cokhidienmay

Bên mình cũng có bán  máy cắt vải mấy bác gé ủng hộ em nhé.  :Smile:

----------


## BKH

> Hê hê hê em mới lắp con nguồn tàu, cắt inox ngon choét các cụ ạ:
> 
> 
> 
> Các cụ bấm like em đi, em chỉ chỗ mua cho he he he


Cụ mua nguồn gì, ở đâu, giá sao chỉ em với ợ. Thank cụ nhìu nhìu...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Con này 200a có phun sương, cắt inox em thấy ổn. Em mua 95tr bên A Dũng Emv 0971340668

----------


## manipul

Tình hình sử dụng nguồn này tốt không anh?, nhân tiện anh cho em số đt với ạ.

----------

